# News - "Killerspiele": ARD berichtet heute erneut &uuml;ber &quot;Killerspiele&quot;



## Administrator (22. Februar 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,560541


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wenn man schon den Titel der Sendung und den Inhalt liest, dann kann man sich ja wirklich auf eine seriöse Sendung freuen, die die Vor- und Nachteile von PC Spielen beleuchtet


----------



## Trinomicom (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.02.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man schon den Titel der Sendung und den Inhalt liest, dann kann man sich ja wirklich auf eine seriöse Sendung freuen, die die Vor- und Nachteile von PC Spielen beleuchtet



Jub, seh ich genauso...
Die sollen sich lieber weiter um Ihr Glühbirnen Verbot kümmern... -.-
Als ob´s echt nix anderes gäbe


----------



## Killerschwein (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Und wieder eine Folge die die Welt net braucht .....
Werde sie mir mal ansehen und mich kaputtlachen
über den Mist den sie verzapfen werden.
(Werde auch gern vom Gegenteil überzeugt aber
daran glaube ich bei dem nicht so wirklich).
Mal sehen wie oft CS wieder erwähnt wird bzw GTA   .


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Vor allem bei dem Satz musste ich schmunzeln: 


> "*Sie* kämpfen auf den Schlachtfeldern des 2. Weltkriegs, mit Original-Waffen und in Wehrmachtsuniform."


Das hört sich so an, als würden wir alle in Uniform vorm PC sitzen


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wenn man sich mal ansieht, wer da so alles in der ARD etwas zu sagen hat, ist es kein Wunder, warum gerade die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen sich gerade so vehement des Themas annehmen...  

Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber anscheinend immer noch aktuell:

http://www.gruene-fraktion-bayern.d....finger_weg_von_zdf_und_ard_bayerischer_s.htm

Man manche sich einmal die Mühe, den ganzen Text soweit zu lesen, bis der Name "Günter Beckstein" auftaucht...noch Fragen?   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## boeser-watz (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich frage mich nur, wann die ersten Sendungen über die wahren Tötungsmaschinen, unsere Metzger im Fernsehen laufen. Denn schließlich geht es in deren Job wirklich nur darum, möglichst viele Tiere in möglichst kurzer zeit möglichst klein zu hacken....


----------



## AgeLer (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem bei dem Satz musste ich schmunzeln:
> 
> 
> > "*Sie* kämpfen auf den Schlachtfeldern des 2. Weltkriegs, mit Original-Waffen und in Wehrmachtsuniform."
> ...



Wer sagt denn dass wir das nicht tun  .
Ne, aber im Ernst: Legen wir mal die Meinungen der Killerspiel Spieler beiseite und betrachten die Sendung mal aus den Augen eines Unwissendes Elternpaares. Diese würden einen völlig falschen Eindruck von Spielen und uns bekommen und diese ''Verbietet die Killerspiele''-Aktion hätte noch mehr Anhänger (Die gibts nicht, sollte nur als Beispiel dienen). Das ist eigentlich das Negative an diesen Sendungen, ich meine wir Spieler wissen ja dass es nicht stimmt, was die uns da predigen.


----------



## Trinomicom (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem bei dem Satz musste ich schmunzeln:
> 
> 
> > "*Sie* kämpfen auf den Schlachtfeldern des 2. Weltkriegs, mit Original-Waffen und in Wehrmachtsuniform."
> ...





> "Das Spiel "Call of Duty" ist eins von vielen brutalen Computerspielen, die nur ein Ziel haben: Das Töten von möglichst vielen Gegnern."



Und bei dem Satz weiß man sofort wie objektiv der Beitrag würd...


----------



## geogia (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

das ich nicht lache
 "Das Spiel "Call of Duty" ist eins von vielen brutalen Computerspielen" 
ich bin der meinung das cod nicht zu den sogenaten "killerspielen" gehört. ich werde auf jeden fall mir heute die show mal anschauen


----------



## ich98 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem bei dem Satz musste ich schmunzeln:
> 
> 
> > "*Sie* kämpfen auf den Schlachtfeldern des 2. Weltkriegs, mit Original-Waffen und in Wehrmachtsuniform."
> ...


Bei Day of Defeat Source konsequent. Immer in gebügelter Wehrmachtsuniform,  mit entsicherter Luger im Halfter und der MP40 in der mittleren Schreibtischschublade, direkt neben dem Kompressionsgewehr aus Elite Force, dem Soul Cube aus Doom 3 und dem Dildo aus Lula 3D. 

Wirklich sehr träumerisch formuliert das Motto der Sendung. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Jester84 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Killerschwein am 22.02.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mal sehen wie oft CS wieder erwähnt wird bzw GTA   .


Das Beste ist: die von der ARD schaffen den Sprung zu CS und GTA vermutlich wirklich!
Von soviel künstlerischer Freiheit (ca. 95%, die Namen der Spiele stimmen ja wenigstens) wären einige Authoren und Regisseure überwältigt!
Ich werd wohl ne große Packung Popcorn kaufen und ablachen, wenn ichs gucken sollte.   
Es ist wie ein Action-Film: angucken, Hirn ausschalten!


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

erstmal abwarten, wie der bericht aussieht, aber wenn es wieder so einseitig und verzerrend wird: so langsam müßte man als gamer-community mal die privatsender anhauen, das wäre für die ein gefundenes fressen, wenn zu beweisen wäre, dass ARD/ZDF bzw. einige sendungen dort mit falschen oder übertriebenen darstellungen versuchen, meinungsmache zu betreiben, da ja insbesondere die öfft. rechtl. eigentlich extrem neutral sein sollten und sich auch immer mit gut recherchiertem und objektivem journalismus in verbindung gebracht sehen wollen...

o.k, es ist vielleicht legitim, wenn man bestimmte fakten in einem bericht  wegläßt, die die meinung der redaktion nicht unterstützen, aber wenn man aber dann manche sendungen sieht, wo bilder einer deutlich "härteren" US-version eines games X gezeigt werden, aber behauptet wird, das sei die in D ab16 erhältliche deutsche version, dann ist es entweder mies recherchiert ODER aber gezieltes lügen zwecks meinungsmache.


----------



## CGeiser (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Das Spiel "Call of Duty" ist eins von vielen brutalen Computerspielen, die nur ein Ziel haben: Das Töten von möglichst vielen Gegnern.



Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Debatte über den Begriff "Töten" lancieren...

Wenn den Fernsehanstalten dieser Umstand missfällt, weshalb strahlen sie dann Filme aus, in denen Morde und Kriege inszeniert werden? Kann das der Konsument vor dem Ferseher besser vom realen Leben abgrenzen als der Konsument vor dem PC? Und vergessen wir nicht all die Bücher die besagtes beschreiben. Sollten wir die dann nicht verbrennen?
Wenn schon, muss konsequent vorgegangen werden.
"War against killing!"


----------



## anancusbaum (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

alter, ich könnt


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				CGeiser am 22.02.2007 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das Spiel "Call of Duty" ist eins von vielen brutalen Computerspielen, die nur ein Ziel haben: Das Töten von möglichst vielen Gegnern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben, der Begriff "töten" passt doch bei Computerspielen überhaupt nicht, denn wie soll man etwas töten, dass gar nicht lebt   
Ein Mensch besteht für mich immer noch aus Fleisch und Blut und nicht aus Polygonen.


----------



## WillSmith14 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.02.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> CGeiser am 22.02.2007 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				CGeiser am 22.02.2007 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn den Fernsehanstalten dieser Umstand missfällt, weshalb strahlen sie dann Filme aus, in denen Morde und Kriege inszeniert werden? Kann das der Konsument vor dem Ferseher besser vom realen Leben abgrenzen als der Konsument vor dem PC?


 das ist ein sehr mieser vergleich, denn wenn du einer geschichte zuschaust, bei der andere sich gegenseitig töten, dann bist du eben nur zuschauer und wirst in aller regel in eine position versetzt, in der du das töten nicht gut findest und evtl. sogar "traurig" wirst, zB bei einem film/serie wie BandOfBrothers - da findet man es ja nicht "cool", dass der eine sergant einen gefangenen einfach erschiesst... bei nem game aber versetzt du dich in die rolle des "killers" und freust dich, wenn du den gegner "getötet" hast. das ist dann schonmal was ganz anderes.

natürlich gibt es aber auch genug filme, in denen der held tötet und man es gut findet, sich beim zuschauen dann in die rolle des helden versetzt, aber auch das ist nochmal was anderes als ein spiel, vor allem da die geschichte drumherum meistens viel besser ausgearbeitet ist als bei einem spiel und sich die story so ergibt, dass der held auch keine andere wahl hat als zu kämpfen/töten.  aber zB ein reiner multiplayer-modus eines egoshooters hat ja nunmal wirklich keinerlei story-grundgerüst, bei dem man dann wenigstens sagen könnte "o.k, der spieler ist in der rolle eines helden, der keine andere wahl hat, als zu kämpfen" 

trotzdem heißt das noch lange nicht, dass solche spiele gefährlich sind, aber der vergleich film <=> game ist eben nicht ganz korrekt...


----------



## C-Lan-marine (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.02.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> CGeiser am 22.02.2007 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupp aber schau dir mal die andren Themen an die sind alle hetzerisch und fürn arsch http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/ .
z.B. Die bösen Amis halten iwen fest und dann gleich wieder übertrieben dass sowas dauernd vorkommt usw. 
O.M.F.G
ich sag nur ARD


----------



## Boesor (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Warten wir doch erstmal ab was das letztlich für ein bericht wird, diese Vorverurteilung ist doch genau das was wir immer bei den "anderen" angreifen


----------



## HolyPhoenix (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

also ich weiß nicht ob ich da lachen oder weinen soll..  
ernst nehmen kann ich die jedenfalls nicht..


----------



## DonBarcal (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Schön! Heut Abend gibts wieder mal was zu lachen. Diese Sendung, die sich für so unglaublich objektiv und aufklärerisch hält feuert also wieder gegen das Teufelszeug unserer Zeit. Dieselben Leute haben damals warscheinlich schon Rockmusik für Teufelswerk gehalten. Aber egal, wenn sie so ihrer Empörung Luft machen können...


----------



## HanFred (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

hier ist ein poll:
http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/umfrage/t_spm-11790_pol-3711494_.html

stimmt alle ab.


----------



## Orlok (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Gut, über eine derartige Berichterstattung kann man sich nun nicht mehr aufregen. Ich freue mich schon wenn ARD und ZDF mal codiert werden, dann kann ich endlich mal die GEZ sparen :p

Ansonsten, bevor wir hier lamentieren, sollten wir erst einmal bei dem Panorama-Poll mitmachen 
http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/umfrage/t_spm-11790_pol-3711494_.html

Edit: Zu spät


----------



## Kandinata (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Orlok am 22.02.2007 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, über eine derartige Berichterstattung kann man sich nun nicht mehr aufregen. Ich freue mich schon wenn ARD und ZDF mal codiert werden, dann kann ich endlich mal die GEZ sparen :p
> 
> Ansonsten, bevor wir hier lamentieren, sollten wir erst einmal bei dem Panorama-Poll mitmachen
> http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/umfrage/t_spm-11790_pol-3711494_.html
> ...



besser als der poll finde ich ja den text dazu 

"Sie heißen *“Final Fantasy”* , “Der Pate” oder "Call of Duty“. Ihr Ziel ist immer gleich: Menschen jagen, foltern, töten. Die Jäger sitzen vor dem Bildschirm, ihre Waffe ist der Joy-Stick"

soso, richtig gründlich recherchiert


----------



## SiNisTroN (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Bevor hier irgendjemand was verbietet steht die Definition des "Was" immernoch aus. Es ist komisch: viele Politiker schwadronieren davon, aber wenn sie konkrete Beispiele nennen sollen sagt auf einmal keiner mehr was   .
Beckstein spricht ja immer von "Gewaltverherrlichenden" und "Abscheulichen" Spielen. Nun, erstere sind schon lange verboten. Zweiteres ist geschmackssache. Ich finde bayrische Politiker auch abscheulich, warum verbietet die keiner?

€dit:


			
				Boesor am 22.02.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Warten wir doch erstmal ab was das letztlich für ein bericht wird, diese Vorverurteilung ist doch genau das was wir immer bei den "anderen" angreifen


Ich denke mal dass der Text in der Beschreibung der Sendung ziemlich eindeutig ist, auf was das wieder hinausläuft. Einseitige, negative Berichterstattung, schlecht bis gar nicht rechechiert, garniert mit Aussagen von so pseudo-Wissenschaftler.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Anscheinend haben viele hier meinen Post weiter oben nicht beachtet...  

Die ARD (= Arbeitsgemeinschaft der öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten der Bundesrepublik Deutschland) ist, im Gegensatz zu den Privatsendern, politisch "unterwandert", d.h., Politiker nehmen in diversen Gremien und Aufsichtsräten mehr oder weniger direkt Einfluss auf die Programmgestaltung, da sie für die Wahlen der jeweiligen Intendanten zuständig sind.

Insbesondere die CSU steht seit Jahren in der Kritik (vgl. den von mir weiter oben geposteten Link), massiv auf die Stellenbesetzung der Rundfunkanstalten einzuwirken.

Insofern ist es nichts Ungewöhnliches, dass gerade die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen auf das Thema "Killerspiele" einschießen - kein Wunder, wenn man weiß, wer im Hintergrund die Fäden zieht.

Auch wenn immer wieder gerne betont wird, die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen seien "unabhängig", sieht die Praxis schon seit Jahren anders aus; sie sind zu Plattformen politischer Meinungsmache verkommen.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## CGeiser (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 22.02.2007 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ein sehr mieser vergleich, denn wenn du einer geschichte zuchaust, bei der andere sich gegenseitig töten, dann bist du eben nur zuschauer und wirst in allr regel in eine position versetzt, in der du das töten nicht gut findest. bei nem game aber versetzt du dich in die rolle des "killers" und freust dich, wenn du den gegner "getötet" hast. das ist dann schonmal was ganz anderes.



Die Position, die Filmzuschauer einnimmt, hängt weitgehend von seinem Charakter und seiner Bildung ab, genau wie beim Spiel auch. Schliesslich gibt es genug Menschen, die alles gezeigte für bare Münze nehmen. In einer Zeit wo Menschen in den Wetterredaktionen anrufen und sich über das Wetter bescheren halte ich alles für möglich.



> natürlich gibt es aber auch genug filme, in denen der held tötet und man sich beim zuschauen dann in die rolle des helden versetzt,



Eben das hineinversetzen und die nachfolgende/gleichzeitige Abgrenzung ist doch das Problem. 



> aber auch das ist nochmal was anderes als ein spiel, vor allem da die geschichte drumherum meistens viel besser ausgearbeitet ist als bei einem spiel und sich die story so ergibt, dass der held auch keine andere wahl hat als zu kämpfen/töten.  aber zB ein reiner multiplayer-modus eines egoshooters hat ja nunmal wirklich keinerlei story-grundgerüst, bei dem man dann wenigstens sagen könnte "o.k, der spieler ist in der rolle eines helden, der keine andere wahl hat, als zu kämpfen"
> 
> trotzdem heißt das noch lange nicht, dass solche spiele gefährlich sind, aber der vergleich film <=> game ist eben nicht ganz korrekt...



Was macht es denn für einen Sinn einen Shooter zu kaufen und dann die Figur rumstehen zu lassen? Es macht also schon Sinn die Rolle anzunehmen. 
Wie Du selbst gesagt hast, die Situation im Film ist viel realer dargestellt durch Handlung und Filmkunst und auch viel suggestiver. Insofern wäre ein Killerfilmverbot viel naheliegender.


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Kandinata am 22.02.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Orlok am 22.02.2007 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schlimm!    Aber wass soll man erwarten. Eben ein richtig hetzerischer Beitrag. Dafür brauch auch nicht großartig recharchiert werden.
Und eine ganze Menge Leute glaubt den Mist auch noch! 
 

Aber das Umfrageergebnis gefällt mir!


----------



## Chemenu (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Kandinata am 22.02.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Orlok am 22.02.2007 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie viele PC-Spiele gibt es denn bitteschön wo man in der Lage ist Menschen zu foltern? 
Mir ist keins bekannt...

Und wenn ich in einem Spiel jemanden töte, foltere oder sonst irgendwas... dann ganz sicher nicht mit dem Joystick sondern der Maus!


----------



## Postal-Dude (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

HI!

Oh man....   

Sie heißen “*Final Fantasy*”, “Der Pate” oder "Call of Duty“. Ihr Ziel ist immer gleich: Menschen jagen, foltern, töten. Die Jäger sitzen vor dem Bildschirm, ihre Waffe ist der *Joy-Stick*. Doch in letzter Zeit wird immer wieder die Frage gestellt, ob derartige Spiele Auslöser sein können für tatsächliche Greueltaten - in Littleton, Erfurt oder zuletzt in Tessin. Bayern will die so genannten Killerspiele jetzt über eine Initiative im Bundesrat verbieten. Die Bundesjustizministerin ist dagegen.

Schon klar..., pöses,pöses Final Fantasy.... Kann es net mehr hörn.... 
Wer zoggt denn die o.g. Gamez mit Joy-Stick?? Eher mit Gamepad oder Maus/Tastatur

bin denn ma Call Of Duty 2 zoggn, bye,TheDude.


----------



## HanFred (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

schreibt das doch ins forum leute:
http://daserste.ndr.de/de-forum/thread.jspa?threadID=53&tstart=0

aber bitte sachlich bleiben, wir wollen es ja besser machen als die Panorama.redaktion.


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Chemenu am 22.02.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 22.02.2007 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aus Blödzeitung und Co zusammengeschniten.


----------



## Kandinata (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Chemenu am 22.02.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele PC-Spiele gibt es denn bitteschön wo man in der Lage ist Menschen zu foltern?
> Mir ist keins bekannt...
> 
> Und wenn ich in einem Spiel jemanden töte, foltere oder sonst irgendwas... dann ganz sicher nicht mit dem Joystick sondern der Maus!



wenn du es foltern nennen willst dann kann man "the punisher" nennen, da gibts ein paar fiese dinger


----------



## Boesor (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Spassbremse am 22.02.2007 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn immer wieder gerne betont wird, die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen seien "unabhängig", sieht die Praxis schon seit Jahren anders aus; sie sind zu Plattformen politischer Meinungsmache verkommen.
> 
> Gruss,
> Bremse



Ganz so weit würde ich dann doch nicht gehen, ich sehe zumindest politisch keine Partei in der ARD besser dastehen als eine andere.


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Kandinata am 22.02.2007 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 22.02.2007 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber bei uns indizert.


----------



## Kandinata (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Actionhero2300 am 22.02.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 22.02.2007 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schrecklich, da findet man ein spiel welches die vorwürfe erfüllt und dann ist es bereits indiziert und ausser reichweite für eine argumentation


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

FINAL FANTASY ??????

ja gehts noch ? 

da wird unbesehen eine falschmeldung der bildzeitung übernommen.

armselig und das bei einem öffentlich rechtlichen sender. *kopfschüttel* 

alleine die aufzählung von ff macht klar, dass kein mensch in der panorama redaktion auch nur den hauch einer ahnung von der thematik hat, da sie die spiele ja noch nicht mal gespielt haben können.

eine vernünftige debatte muss sein, aber wie soll die geführt werden bei so viel unwissenheit auf der einen seite ?


----------



## Foxhound (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 22.02.2007 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> schreibt das doch ins forum leute:
> http://daserste.ndr.de/de-forum/thread.jspa?threadID=53&tstart=0
> 
> aber bitte sachlich bleiben, wir wollen es ja besser machen als die Panorama.redaktion.



Bin auch dafür das wir auch dort reinposten. Nur ob der Mod das auch freigibt?
 
Folgendes habe ich geschreiben;


> Sicherlich werden sich viele Spieler diesen Beitrag heut abend anschauen, nicht zuletzt wegen der sachlichen Formulierung des Themas.
> Was mich interessieren würde: Ist den ein Vertreter aus der Spieleszene dabei? Man kann doch bestimmt einen Kollegen von einem der zahlreichen Magazine in Deutschland einladen, der fast jeden Monat die heiß diskutierten Spiele fachlich bewertet.
> Man kann über vieles urteilen, und man macht es sich noch viel einfacher wenn der "Angeklagte" nicht dabei ist.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt wie das Wort Journalismus nach diesen Beitrag heut abend noch zutrifft.


----------



## Dagobert3 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Kandinata am 22.02.2007 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Actionhero2300 am 22.02.2007 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab eins, ich hab eins: Dungeon Keeper. Man sieht die Folterungen der Helden nur in Deutschland nicht, in allen anderen Ländern sieht man, wie sie maltretiert werden....


----------



## C-Lan-marine (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 22.02.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Warten wir doch erstmal ab was das letztlich für ein bericht wird, diese Vorverurteilung ist doch genau das was wir immer bei den "anderen" angreifen


schau dir mal die Überschrift an und was dabei steht hört sich das nach einem OBJEKTIVEN Bericht an?
Ich denke nein


----------



## AlphaZen (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 22.02.2007 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> schreibt das doch ins forum leute:
> http://daserste.ndr.de/de-forum/thread.jspa?threadID=53&tstart=0
> 
> aber bitte sachlich bleiben, wir wollen es ja besser machen als die Panorama.redaktion.



Wär ich auch dafür. Verlagert die Diskussion von hier am besten dort hin. Wird zwar wieder kein Schwein interessieren, was da geschrieben wird, aber der Gedanke zählt 

Vielleicht nimmt sich das ja doch mal einer der Verantwortlichen für das Programm / die Inhalte zu Herzen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

EDIT: Ok, sie ist gerade gestorben. Ich hab einen Blick auf andere Forenbeiträge zu früheren Themen geworfen. Auch dort wird die Unseriösität und Einseitigkeit der Berichterstattung von Panorama angeprangert. Scheint bei denen also Teil ihrer Journalismus-Philosophie zu sein....


----------



## STARSCrazy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Foxhound am 22.02.2007 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.02.2007 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag... jetzt nur noch posten. Im Panorama-Forum ist noch nichts zu lesen.


----------



## IXS (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

...


----------



## Boesor (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				C-Lan-marine am 22.02.2007 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 22.02.2007 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heisst denoch nicht das der beitrag im Fernsehen genauso wird, ich vergleich das ganze mal mit Werbung, da wird auch gerne mal ein Sachverhalt überspitzt dargestellt um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.
Also, abwarten, nachher kann man sich imemr noch aufregen.


----------



## XIII13 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

In Call of Duty geht es darum, möglichst viele Gegner auszuschalten und es werden kaum Spiele verboten?
Und es wird garantiert wieder keine einzige Spielzsene gezeigt.

Diese Berichte sind sowieso nur Schrott. Haben kaum Zuschauer und versuchen deswegen alles total übertrieben herauszubringen.

Schon der letzte Bericht beim ARD war schon Müll (Panzer, Blut, Raketenwerfer,usw in Counterstrike Source; Kinder zerfetzen in San Andreas).


----------



## XIII13 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ein hoch auf Killerspiele!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Verdammte Bayrische Politiker haben verloren!!!!!

http://www.gamestar.de/news/vermischtes/_killerspiele_debatte/1468369/_killerspiele_debatte.html


----------



## HanFred (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				STARSCrazy am 22.02.2007 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr guter Beitrag... jetzt nur noch posten. Im Panorama-Forum ist noch nichts zu lesen.


_ Bitte beachten: Diese Antwort wird erst nach Bestätigung durch den Moderator im Forum sichtbar. _


----------



## HanFred (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				XIII13 am 22.02.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein hoch auf Killerspiele!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Verdammte Bayrische Politiker haben verloren!!!!!
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/news/vermischtes/_killerspiele_debatte/1468369/_killerspiele_debatte.html


nicht crossposten junge, habe deinen zweiten beitrag gelöscht.


----------



## Jester84 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				XIII13 am 22.02.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein hoch auf Killerspiele!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Verdammte Bayrische Politiker haben verloren!!!!!
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/news/vermischtes/_killerspiele_debatte/1468369/_killerspiele_debatte.html


Der ganze Spaß ist erstmal nur vertagt, der wurde noch nicht abgelehnt.
Das wird zwar sicher noch passieren, aber bis dahin wär ich erstmal vorsichtig.

(Hilfe, ich bin eine Signatur!   )


----------



## XIII13 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 22.02.2007 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht crossposten junge, habe deinen zweiten beitrag gelöscht.



´tschuldigung


----------



## XIII13 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Jester84 am 22.02.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 22.02.2007 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, es ist zu früh zur Freude, aber es wird jedenfalls objektiv angegangen.

PS: Nichts ist sicher, also immer schön die Grünen wählen!


----------



## realgsus (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 22.02.2007 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> STARSCrazy am 22.02.2007 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wollte ich auch grad Posten... Habe auch was geschrieben, bin gespannt, ob das jemals dort auftaucht....


----------



## N8Mensch (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Zypries   

Die Frau wird mir immer sympathischer


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				N8Mensch am 22.02.2007 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Zypries
> 
> Die Frau wird mir immer sympathischer



Ja!


----------



## Chemenu (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Actionhero2300 am 22.02.2007 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> N8Mensch am 22.02.2007 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das is mal echt korrekt von der Zypries!   
So sichert man sich Wählerstimmen!   

Und die Merkel mag ich jetz auch, weil sie gegen ein Tempolimit auf deutschen Autobahnen ist.    

Irgendwann wähl ich nur noch Frauen...   

Frauen an den Herd... äh an die Macht!


----------



## Zockmock (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Actionhero2300 am 22.02.2007 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> N8Mensch am 22.02.2007 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber sie arbeitet zu langsam, was ist das jedesmal für eine Arbeit Leute vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen bloß weil irgend so ein Idiot meint wieder so ne beschi***** Sendung zu produzieren.


----------



## Oriole (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hab dort auch gepostet. Mal sehen, ob dort eine "offene Diskussion" stattfindet. Wäre mal eine gute Frage, ob eine Zensur in einem Forum eines öffentlich rechtlichen Send nicht verfassungsrechtlich fragwürdig ist... Hmm.

Hier übrigens ein kleiner Text zur Art dieser Berichterstattung (wikipedia): 

"Demagogie betreibt, wer bei günstiger Gelegenheit öffentlich für ein politisches Ziel wirbt, indem er der Masse schmeichelt, an ihre Gefühle, Instinkte und Vorurteile appelliert, ferner sich der Hetze und Lüge schuldig macht, Wahres übertrieben oder grob vereinfacht darstellt, die Sache, die er durchsetzen will, für die Sache aller Gutgesinnten ausgibt, und die Art und Weise, wie er sie durchsetzt oder durchzusetzten vorschlägt, als die einzig mögliche hinstellt." Nach Martin Morlock, (1977): Hohe Schule der Verführung. Ein Handbuch der Demagogie. Econ Verlag: Wien/Düsseldorf, S.24


----------



## Zsinj (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> "Morden und Foltern als Freizeitspaß - Killerspiele im Internet"



Da braucht man dioch gar nicht weiterlesen um zu erkennen das das ganze mal wieder nur eine einseitige show ohne fakten ist. 

und für so einen "rotz" zahlt man auch noch GEZ da kommts mir echt hoch


----------



## LPSoldier09 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Zsinj am 22.02.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > "Morden und Foltern als Freizeitspaß - Killerspiele im Internet"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, das Erste ist das Letzte.
Mal wieder sind wir kranke und gefährliche Mörder.
Aber nie seh ich eine Sendung über reale Waffen. Schliesslich sind zwei Jugendlich, die im besitz von Waffen waren, Amokgelaufen und nich weil sie Computerspiele spielen. ...Gehirnwäsche...
Aber mir kommts in letzter zeit so vor als wollen die Politiker recht viel verbieten. USA verbot von MP3 Playern auf der straße. Wegen Unfallgefahr  . ha als wenn man nen elekt. Schlag bekommt wenn man mit den dingern auf der straße rumhoppelt. 
Politic sucks


----------



## shimmyrot (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich mich schon länger nicht mehr an der Diskussion beteilige, mir geht das Halbwissen einiger Leute einfach schrecklich auf die Nerven. Daher werden die Artikel immer nur überflogen und dann vergessen, auch wenn das natürlich keine Lösung ist


----------



## RedWing007 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf den Beitrag...  

_________
http://www.crysis-world.de


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Zsinj am 22.02.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > "Morden und Foltern als Freizeitspaß - Killerspiele im Internet"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbiges dachte ich mir auch...  
Das hab ich auch direkt in meinem Posting erwähnt.

Aber wenn das ganze erst wieder ein Mod "freigeben" muss, ist doch schon klar wieso da bis jetzt nichts steht... Weil wohl jeder Pro-Killerspiele ist.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 22.02.2007 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> STARSCrazy am 22.02.2007 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fragt sich nur, ob es da auch tatsächlich jemanden gibt, der Beträge akzeptiert, die etwas kritischer ausfallen. Habe da öfters versucht zu diesem, und anderen, ähnlichen, Themen fundierte Statements abzugeben, die Beiträge wurden jedoch niemals akzeptiert bzw. dort in den Foren öffentlich gemacht. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich dort ein kleiner Hobby-Goebbels versteckt, der jeden kritischen (kritisch != beleidigend, gehaltlos) Beitrag der sich gegen "Flagge, Intendant und Vaterland" richtet schlichtweg ignoriert.

Die Mühe sollte man sich sparen, die Vögel gehen nicht drauf ein.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Mephisto18m (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

folgenden Text habe ich geschrieben:



> ohne den Beitrag bisher gesehen zu haben, möchte ich mich hier einmal auf die im Eröffnungsbeitrag eingestellte Zusammenfassung einlassen. Ich werde, nachdem ich den Beitrag heute Abend dann gesehen habe, mich erneut zu dem Thema äußern.
> 
> Sie schreiben:
> "[...]Sie kämpfen virtuell, als Freizeitspaß im Internet.[...]" und gleichzeitig soll das Spiel "[...]nur ein Ziel haben: Das Töten von möglichst vielen Gegnern.[...]"
> ...


----------



## oceano (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

OMG, allein die Begrifflichkeiten sind schon ein Witz.

Wenn wir wirklich alle "töten und foltern" würden, wieso laufen wir dann eigentlich noch frei rum und sitzen nicht schon längst im Knast?   

Achso ja, man tötet ja nur virtuell. Ok, dann müssten aber eigentlich auch andere Spiele verboten werden, zB Schach, da kann man sogar eine "Dame" töten  oder Brettspiele wie Risiko ja sogar bei Mensch ärgere Dich nicht werden Figuren "gekillt", die dann erst wieder "respawnen" müssen.   

Wenn schon, denn schon, ne?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hab ich da was verpasst? Seit wann decken die Paragraphen des Strafgesetzbuches über Mord und Folter auch durch Ladungszustände in Transistoren kodierte Bytes ab? 

...



...


----------



## MrFloppy77 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich nehme mal stark an, dass eine unzensierte Forumsdiskussion nicht bei Panaroma stattfinden wird. Man sehe sich nur die anderen vorangegangen Themen an, hunderte von Klicks aber selten mehr als 10 Antworten. Das Forum ist ein Witz. Das Thema über Killerspiele wird heute abend Tausende von Klicks haben ohne dass es einen Beitrag von einem Gamer dazu gibt.


----------



## grommet (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				MrFloppy77 am 22.02.2007 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme mal stark an, dass eine unzensierte Forumsdiskussion nicht bei Panaroma stattfinden wird. Man sehe sich nur die anderen vorangegangen Themen an, hunderte von Klicks aber selten mehr als 10 Antworten. Das Forum ist ein Witz. Das Thema über Killerspiele wird heute abend Tausende von Klicks haben ohne dass es einen Beitrag von einem Gamer dazu gibt.



Aber dafür ist die Umfrage sehr vielsagend!  
Der Mod kommt garnicht mehr mit klicken hinterher!


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				MrFloppy77 am 22.02.2007 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme mal stark an, dass eine unzensierte Forumsdiskussion nicht bei Panaroma stattfinden wird. Man sehe sich nur die anderen vorangegangen Themen an, hunderte von Klicks aber selten mehr als 10 Antworten. Das Forum ist ein Witz. Das Thema über Killerspiele wird heute abend Tausende von Klicks haben ohne dass es einen Beitrag von einem Gamer dazu gibt.



Besser war es bei der Diskusionsrunde Hart aber Fair. Die lief zwar auch einseitig ab, aber ins Forum konnte man frei Schreiben - also nicht so eine peinliche Zensur wie bei Panorama. Dort hat sich im Nachhinein der Moderator sogar für die einseitige Diskusion entschuldigt.


----------



## HanFred (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				grommet am 22.02.2007 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dafür ist die Umfrage sehr vielsagend!
> Der Mod kommt garnicht mehr mit klicken hinterher!


*lol*
so gefällt mir das.


----------



## anticensor (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ist ein Spiel "Final Fanstasy" ein Killerspiel ??!!    
Das ist absolut ein Witz. und schwachsinn.   

Ich vermute sehr, daß ARD vermutlich ein totales Verbot von 
Computerspielen will !  Nicht wahr ?
Es könne große Diskussion in der Politik leicht auslösen. 
Genauso wie bei ZDF. Wie immer, kenne ich schon.   

ARD und ZDF müssen genau wissen: Die Pressefreiheit muss fair sein!

Ein Thema "Computerspiele: Zensur oder öffentliche Förderung"
gibt es unter die siehe interessante Internetseite:

http://www.kulturrat.de/detail.php?detail=964&rubrik=2

Dies ist sehr empfehlenswert. 
Ihr könnt sehr interressanter Aritkel im PDF-Format lesen!

Wir bleiben also warme Tee weiterhin ruhig trinken.....  

Gute Nacht...


----------



## STF (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.02.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt sich nur, ob es da auch tatsächlich jemanden gibt, der Beträge akzeptiert, die etwas kritischer ausfallen. Habe da öfters versucht zu diesem, und anderen, ähnlichen, Themen fundierte Statements abzugeben, die Beiträge wurden jedoch niemals akzeptiert bzw. dort in den Foren öffentlich gemacht. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich dort ein kleiner Hobby-Goebbels versteckt, der jeden kritischen (kritisch != beleidigend, gehaltlos) Beitrag der sich gegen "Flagge, Intendant und Vaterland" richtet schlichtweg ignoriert.
> 
> Die Mühe sollte man sich sparen, die Vögel gehen nicht drauf ein.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Ja, diese Erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht.
Irgendwie schon sehr traurig / beschämend für einen öffentlich rechtlichen Sender.
 

Naja, wenigstens der Quickpoll wurde *noch* nicht geschönt: http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/umfrage/t_spm-11790_pol-3711494_.html

Ich werde es mir anschauen. Dann wahrscheinlich lachen und ein 3x hoch auf diese journalistische "Arbeit" ausrufen.

Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen dass es diesmal anders läuft bzw. ausfällt. 

Das Vertrauen, in Berichte / Sendungen die das ö.r. Fernsehen austrahlt, schwindet damit bei mir immer mehr.

STF78


----------



## Bob-S (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wie ich sehe, wart ihr ja schon fleißig:

Umfrage auf deren homepage um 17:15
Sollten die so genannten Killerspiele generell verboten werden?

Ja
1,16 %
Nein
98,84 
Ich würde sagen ein klarer Gewinn der Spieler


----------



## Icefighter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Und der mod puscht es hoch   
in 3 Minuten von 1,03 % auf 1,17 jaja dabei hab ich doch auch die ganze zeit gevotet


----------



## Kandinata (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bob-S am 22.02.2007 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich sehe, wart ihr ja schon fleißig:
> 
> Umfrage auf deren homepage um 17:15
> Sollten die so genannten Killerspiele generell verboten werden?
> ...



warts ab, heute abend um 0 uhr hat es die obligatorischen 65/35 oder 70/30 gegen killerspiele, so wars bisher immer... ggf kann man die "anti" zahl noch erhöhen, kommt an, je nach resonanz und dem dazugehörigen versuch halbwegs glaubwürdig darzustehen


----------



## Fisch0557 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Kandinata am 22.02.2007 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bob-S am 22.02.2007 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob man die deswegen wegen Volksverhetzung verklagen kann?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Kandinata am 22.02.2007 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> warts ab, heute abend um 0 uhr hat es die obligatorischen 65/35 oder 70/30 gegen killerspiele, so wars bisher immer... ggf kann man die "anti" zahl noch erhöhen, kommt an, je nach resonanz und dem dazugehörigen versuch halbwegs glaubwürdig darzustehen


Ich würd sogar soweit gehen und sagen dass der Poll 50.1% zu 49.9% für ein Verbot ausfällt und die ARD von einem "eindeutigen" und "glasklaren" Ergebnis sprechen würde. 

Kommt mir von unserer Kanzlerin ja irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## stefan667 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Auf der Panorama-page steht:

"Die Jäger sitzen vor dem Bildschirm, ihre Waffe ist der Joy-Stick."

So eine Scheisse können auch nur die Deppen von der ARD verzapfen!

Soll ich jetzt nen Jagd b.z.w. Waffenschein machen wenn ich solche Games zocken will???


----------



## Sukultan (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Chemenu am 22.02.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele PC-Spiele gibt es denn bitteschön wo man in der Lage ist Menschen zu foltern?
> Mir ist keins bekannt...
> 
> Und wenn ich in einem Spiel jemanden töte, foltere oder sonst irgendwas... dann ganz sicher nicht mit dem Joystick sondern der Maus!



Ich habe eine ganze Weile darüber nachgedacht, aber dann ist mir schließlich doch noch ein Spiel eingefallen, in dem Menschen gefoltert wurden: "Dungeon Keeper 2"
Da gab es doch diese Damen, die andere ans Rad geflochten haben. Ich erinnere mich allerdings dunkel, daß die deutsche Version irgendwie zensiert war.


----------



## sp4cer (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 22.02.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



wann können dies mal endlcih sien lassen? Son haufen VOllidioten...


----------



## Shandras (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Servus

Also ich hab mir auch einen Beitrag für's ARD Forum überlegt, aber ich möchte ihn erstmal hier reinstellen, bevor er dort überhaupt nicht oder nur verfremdet veröffentlicht wird.
Aber nicht erschrecken; is ne Menge Text.

Here we go:

Es ist immer wieder erschreckend, wie einseitig und aufhetzend Ihre Berichterstattung zum Thema „Killerspiele“ ist, ein Thema dessen genaue Definition („Killerspiele“) immer noch nicht zu 100 Prozent geklärt ist. Bisher hat noch kein Beteiligter eine eindeutige Erklärung abgegeben welche Art von Spielen in diese, ich nenne es jetzt einfach mal „Kategorie“ fallen. 
Traurig ist auch, wie willkürlich in den Medien ein Spiel, welches man wahrscheinlich selbst nur vom Hörensagen kennt, als „Killerspiel“ abgestempelt wird.
Bestes Beispiel dafür ist meines Erachtens „Final Fantasy VII“ – es wird als hirnlose Metzelorgie dargestellt, deren einziges Ziel es ist, so viele Menschen wie möglich mit einem riesigen Schwert zu töten.
Dass es sich dabei aber um eines der komplexesten und emotionalsten Rollenspiele der letzten 10 Jahre handelt wird mit keiner Silbe erwähnt. Diese Spiel hat eine dermassen mitreissende Geschichte, mit vielen einzigartigen und tiefgründigen Charakteren, Emotionen und Wendungen wie es heutzutage mancher Hollywood Film nicht hat. Jeder Charakter hat seine eigene Geschichte an der man teilhaben kann und auch die Beweggründe, warum es zu welchen Taten und Handlungen kommt, wird logisch und sinnvoll erklärt. Selbst die des bösen Charakters „Sepiroth“ (der mit dem riesigen Schwert).
Sie sehen also, es hat nichts mit stupidem Knöpchendrücken-im-Akkord zu tun, um möglichst viele Menschen zu töten.
Vielleicht sollten sich die entsprechenden Redakteure zuerst mit der Materie auseinandersetzen, bevor sie unwahre Behauptungen in den Raum werfen; bzw. diese anderen Medien nachplappern.
Jetzt möchte ich aber auf Ihren Eröffnungsbeitrag im Forum eingehen...

(Zitat):
„Sie kämpfen auf den Schlachtfeldern des 2. Weltkriegs, mit Original-Waffen und in Wehrmachtsuniform.“ (Zitat Ende)

Dieser Satz stimmt in dieser Weise überhaupt nicht, da es in keinem einzigen WW2-Shooter möglich ist, als Wehrmachtssoldat zu spielen. Auch auf diese Aussage verweise ich auf meine eingangs geschriebene Aussage, erst richtig recherchieren und dann handeln (in diesem Fall eine Sendung produzieren).

(Zitat):
„(...)Das Spiel "Call of Duty" ist eins von vielen brutalen Computerspielen, die nur ein Ziel haben: Das Töten von möglichst vielen Gegnern.“ (Zitat Ende)

Das stimmt ebenso wenig. Jeder Shooter hat eine, mal mehr oder weniger gute, Hintergrundgeschichte welche die Situation erklärt und auch warum der Spieler sich zur Wehr setzen muss.
Wenn es nur darum ginge, wie Sie sagen, möglichst viele Gegner zu töten (wobei man bei einem PC Spiel überhaupt nicht von „töten“ reden kann, da es sich bei den Gegnern und der Spielfigur um keine lebenden Wesen handelt), dann würde es auch reichen, wenn die Gegner auf einem Fliessband „geliefert“ würden und der Spieler nur noch dumm rumstehen und das Knöpchen drücken müsste...

(Zitat):
„(...)Doch die Bundesjustizministerin Zypries hält die bisherigen Gesetze für ausreichend - auch wenn damit bislang kaum ein Spiel verboten wurde.“ (Zitat Ende)

Und das ist auch gut so, da 99% dieser Spiele für Erwachsene Spieler entwickelt wurden. Dass diese Spiele nicht für Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren zugänglich sein sollten, sollte jedem klar sein. Erst recht wenn ein „AB 18 JAHREN“ Sticker auf der Verpackung angebracht ist.
Dass dieses Spiel dann auch nur an und für volljährige Kunden verkauft werden darf, muss man jetzt nur noch manchen Eltern beibringen, denen es egal ist, was der liebe Kleine spielt solange er mich nur nicht nervt und Ruhe gibt.

Mit diesen Worten beende ich jetzt meinen Beitrag und werde mir die Sendung heute Abend zu Gemüte führen, in der Hoffnung wenigstens dieses Mal positiv überrascht zu werden...


(Btw, wie signiert Ihr eure Beiträge?
Realname oder Forumsnick?)


----------



## ich98 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 22.02.2007 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist ein poll:
> http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/umfrage/t_spm-11790_pol-3711494_.html
> 
> stimmt alle ab.



und wie mach ich das?


----------



## King-of-Pain (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shandras am 22.02.2007 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> (Zitat):
> „Sie kämpfen auf den Schlachtfeldern des 2. Weltkriegs, mit Original-Waffen und in Wehrmachtsuniform.“ (Zitat Ende)
> 
> Dieser Satz stimmt in dieser Weise überhaupt nicht, da es in keinem einzigen WW2-Shooter möglich ist, als Wehrmachtssoldat zu spielen. Auch auf diese Aussage verweise ich auf meine eingangs geschriebene Aussage, erst richtig recherchieren und dann handeln (in diesem Fall eine Sendung produzieren).



BF 1942?


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Dieser Satz stimmt in dieser Weise überhaupt nicht, da es in keinem einzigen WW2-Shooter möglich ist, als Wehrmachtssoldat zu spielen. Auch auf diese Aussage verweise ich auf meine eingangs geschriebene Aussage, erst richtig recherchieren und dann handeln (in diesem Fall eine Sendung produzieren).



ähm doch, das ist in so ziemlich jedem wk2 shooter möglich, nur eben nicht im einzelspieler modus.


----------



## dust2145 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Zu dem Thema sag ich nur eins  LLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL
Wer sitzt da die Oma vom Nachbarn? Die schon Angst bekommt wenn eine Maus piept? LOL und sowas hat eine Wehrmacht naja dann mal fett alle Waffen abgeben ;D Alle Mäuse werden zwangsentzogen!

PS: Sämtliche Joysticks werden vom Staatsanwalt beschlagnahmt man könnte damit versuchen "virtuell" den Bundestag anzugreifen  LOOOOOL

und noch bequem hinterher Rofl



AS: 
Liebe Bundesregierung für jedes Problem steht der Psychotherapeut gerne zur Verfügung!


----------



## Mephisto18m (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shandras am 22.02.2007 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> (Btw, wie signiert Ihr eure Beiträge?
> Realname oder Forumsnick?)



Realname - ich will ja ernst genommen werden.


----------



## Mephisto18m (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				dust2145 am 22.02.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> LLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL...LOL...LOOOOOL...Rofl



ein lol wird nicht mittels mehrer ls oder os gesteigert.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ich98 am 22.02.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.02.2007 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klick

Ist ein wenig ungeschickt, die Abstimmmöglichkeit nicht direkt zu der Umfrage zu packen.


----------



## dust2145 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mephisto18m am 22.02.2007 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> dust2145 am 22.02.2007 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






wenn dann schreibt man o's und l's und nich os und ls.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				dust2145 am 22.02.2007 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dann schreibt man o's und l's und nich os und ls.



du bist mein persönlicher held des deppenapostrophs !


----------



## Shandras (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 22.02.2007 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm doch, das ist in so ziemlich jedem wk2 shooter möglich, nur eben nicht im einzelspieler modus.



Ok, wird geändert. Da ich aber kein Freund des Mehrspielermodus bin hab ich das nicht gewusst.


----------



## King-of-Pain (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

wir haben was bewirkt *g*



> ie heißen "GTA San Andreas", "Der Pate" oder "Call of Duty". Ihr Ziel ist immer gleich: Menschen jagen, foltern, töten. Die Jäger sitzen vor dem Bildschirm, ihre Waffen sind Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## Kandinata (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				King-of-Pain am 22.02.2007 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben was bewirkt *g*
> 
> 
> 
> > ie heißen "GTA San Andreas", "Der Pate" oder "Call of Duty". Ihr Ziel ist immer gleich: Menschen jagen, foltern, töten. Die Jäger sitzen vor dem Bildschirm, ihre Waffen sind Maus und Tastatur.



 

das ist SEHR amüsant


----------



## King-of-Pain (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Kandinata am 22.02.2007 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 22.02.2007 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



immerhin zeigt das das unsere forumsbeiträge wenn schon nciht veröfentlicht so doch zumindest gelesen werden ^^


----------



## Foxhound (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Heißt nicht die Überschrift "Killerspiele im Internet"?

Also ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass GTA oder Der Pate nen Multiplayer-Modus hatten!?  :-o 

Naja, vielleicht spielen die ja schon die Fortsetzungen...

Original:


> Morden und Foltern als Freizeitspaß - Killerspiele im Internet
> Sie heißen "GTA San Andreas", "Der Pate" oder "Call of Duty". [...]


----------



## King-of-Pain (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Foxhound am 22.02.2007 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt nicht die Überschrift "Killerspiele im Internet"?
> 
> Also ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass GTA oder Der Pate nen Multiplayer-Modus hatten!?  :-o
> 
> ...



GTA SA kann man zumindest auf der Xbox im Multi spielen
macht aber nicht so ganz viel sinn ...


----------



## Foxhound (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				King-of-Pain am 22.02.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA SA kann man zumindest auf der Xbox im Multi spielen
> macht aber nicht so ganz viel sinn ...



Aha, wusste ich nicht. Habe aber mit der Überschrift und dem Wort Internet den PC als Plattform assoziiert.
Wieder schlauer geworden


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Foxhound am 22.02.2007 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 22.02.2007 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ändert aber immer noch nichts daran, dass man z.B. Der Pate keinen Mehrspielemodus hat.


----------



## Shandras (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shandras am 22.02.2007 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> Also ich hab mir auch einen Beitrag für's ARD Forum überlegt, aber ich möchte ihn erstmal hier reinstellen, bevor er dort überhaupt nicht oder nur verfremdet veröffentlicht wird.
> Aber nicht erschrecken; is ne Menge Text.
> ...


----------



## Mephisto18m (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Leute, hört mal mit dem Voten auf. Eine 99.4% Meinung wird von denen vermutlich sonst als manipuliert angesehen. Haltet das ganze lieber bei 90%, das ist wahrscheinlicher...


----------



## dust2145 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 22.02.2007 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> dust2145 am 22.02.2007 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm entschuldigung ^^ aber das war ein Witz weil  wenn hier jeder über Emotion sich aufregt dann endet das im Chaos. Darum auch dir LOL (extra für dich kurz gehalten ) 

In diesem Sinne Deppenapostroph geht nun Zocken ^^


----------



## oceano (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das mit "Der Pate" ist aber auch irgendwie lustig. Immerhin basiert das Spiel auf dem gleichnamigen Film, der in den letzten 2 Dekaden wiederholt im Fernsehen zu sehen war, dessen DVD-Version ab 16 Jahren erhältlich ist, und der obendrein nicht weniger brutal und gewalttätig als das Spiel ist.


Jedenfalls hatte die Handlung bisher wohl niemanden gestört (ist ja btw auch ein grossartiger Film!), da musste erst das dazugehörige Spiel erscheinen und schon ist es schlimm, schlecht, böse und macht aus Menschen hirnlose Killerbestien.

Oh Mann, das ist alles einfach nur peinlich........


----------



## N8Mensch (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mephisto18m am 22.02.2007 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, hört mal mit dem Voten auf. Eine 99.4% Meinung wird von denen vermutlich sonst als manipuliert angesehen. Haltet das ganze lieber bei 90%, das ist wahrscheinlicher...


Man sieht ja vorher das Ergebnis nicht ^^
Jetzt sind´s 99,5 %


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				oceano am 22.02.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit "Der Pate" ist aber auch irgendwie lustig. Immerhin basiert das Spiel auf dem gleichnamigen Film, der in den letzten 2 Dekaden wiederholt im Fernsehen zu sehen war, dessen DVD-Version ab 16 Jahren erhältlich ist, und der obendrein nicht weniger brutal und gewalttätig als das Spiel ist.
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls hatte die Handlung bisher wohl niemanden gestört (ist ja btw auch ein grossartiger Film!), da musste erst das dazugehörige Spiel erscheinen und schon ist es schlimm, schlecht, böse und macht aus Menschen hirnlose Killerbestien.
> ...



Na ja, vielleicht denken die sich ja, die Zielgruppe solcher Beiträge kennt die Filme eh nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				oceano am 22.02.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit "Der Pate" ist aber auch irgendwie lustig. Immerhin basiert das Spiel auf dem gleichnamigen Film, der in den letzten 2 Dekaden wiederholt im Fernsehen zu sehen war, dessen DVD-Version ab 16 Jahren erhältlich ist, und der obendrein nicht weniger brutal und gewalttätig als das Spiel ist.
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls hatte die Handlung bisher wohl niemanden gestört (ist ja btw auch ein grossartiger Film!), da musste erst das dazugehörige Spiel erscheinen und schon ist es schlimm, schlecht, böse und macht aus Menschen hirnlose Killerbestien.
> ...




der vergleich film - spiel wird nicht richtiger, je öfter man ihn verwendet.
auch ich bin der meinung, dass ein grundlegender unterschied zwischen beiden medien besteht .

ausserdem ist das spiel wirklich nicht ohne - aber deshalb auch ab 18.


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 22.02.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 22.02.2007 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das Spiel ist nicht ohne. Aber meistens wire über die Filme (die ja eigentlich wirklich bekannt sind) bei den Beiträgen über das Spiel nichts erwähnt.


----------



## Boesor (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Actionhero2300 am 22.02.2007 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das Spiel ist nicht ohne. Aber meistens wire über die Filme (die ja eigentlich wirklich bekannt sind) bei den Beiträgen über das Spiel nichts erwähnt.



Weil Filme und spiele nichts miteinander gemein haben, warum sollte man dann über Filme sprechen wenn man über Spiele spricht?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 22.02.2007 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Filme und spiele nichts miteinander gemein haben, warum sollte man dann über Filme sprechen wenn man über Spiele spricht?


Vielleicht weil die Filme _genau_ dieselbe Brutalität- und Gewaltintensität haben, den selben Inhalt, und die gleiche Geschichte wie die ach so schlimmen Spiele?

Das ist doch scheinheilig und verlogen von A bis Z. 

Wir fassen zusammen:
* in nem Film Mutanten/Aliens/Terroristen brutal abmurksen = 
* in nem Spiel Mutanten/Aliens/Terroristen brutal abmurksen =


----------



## Boesor (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 22.02.2007 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied liegt im aktiven Handeln bei Spielen.
Das ist doch nicht so neu?


----------



## XIII13 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 22.02.2007 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es Spiele die brutaler als Filme wie SAW 3 sind?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 22.02.2007 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gabs nicht mal ne Kampagne fr mehr Zivilcaurage?
Der Slogan war (sinngem) irgendwas mit "Wer wegsieht ist Mittter!" oder so...
Demnach ist man als Zuschauer von Gewalt ebenso ein Gewalttter wie jemand der Gewalt aus


----------



## Boesor (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 22.02.2007 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 22.02.2007 21:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du kannst doch nicht den Slogan einer Kampagne mit diesem Problem mischen.


----------



## ladomat75 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mephisto18m am 22.02.2007 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, hört mal mit dem Voten auf. Eine 99.4% Meinung wird von denen vermutlich sonst als manipuliert angesehen. Haltet das ganze lieber bei 90%, das ist wahrscheinlicher...



Ja genau von der Killerspielspieler Mafia manipuliert   Von mir aus können sie soviel voten wie sie wollen, nur aus zeichen des protestes ....... da können wir dann doch mal zeigen wie gut wie wir mit maus und tastatur umgehen können (was ja peinlicherweise noch vor kurzem "joystick" hies und auf grund einiger forum einträge verärgerter killerspielspieler geändert wurde, was die breite öffentlichkeit aber nie erfahren wird), und dieses nicht nur um soviele wie mögliche gegener aus dem weg zu schaffen, sondern weil die deutsche spielgemeinschaft einfach sauer auf  das bild ist, welches von verschiedenen unkompetenten medien nach aussen getragen werden. 

wenn man von manipulation reden kann ist es eben die berichterstattung der letzten monate.... da darf man schonmal contra bieten, und auch wenn es durch double, tripple x-mal voting ist


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 22.02.2007 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau! ich seh da keinen Grund warum bei Spielen die Gewalt schlimmer sein sollte, außer bei Manhunt vielleicht auch wenn die Darstellung dort immer noch nicht an Saw und Co ranreicht.


----------



## Fisch0557 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Actionhero2300 am 22.02.2007 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tja. Im Film vorher wurden 3 Menschen ermordet. DAS find ich scheinheilig.


----------



## oceano (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> der vergleich film - spiel wird nicht richtiger, je öfter man ihn verwendet.
> auch ich bin der meinung, dass ein grundlegender unterschied zwischen beiden medien besteht .




Jaja, das ist mir schon klar. Auch die dazugehörige Begründung, dass das eine ja interaktiv sei, und das andere nicht.


Das hat halt irgendjemand mal so definiert, muss aber noch lange nicht richtig sein. 

Von Spielen werd ich weitaus weniger emotional berührt als von Filmen oder Büchern, und ich denk mal dass ich da kein Ausnahmefall bin. 

Hat jemand den Film "The Hills have eyes" gesehen? Ich wusste vorher nicht, dass es so ein Splatterstreifen ist, jedenfalls konnte ich ihn mir nicht zuende ansehen. So eine verdammte sinnlose eklige Metzelei!   
Hab dann den Videotheken-Onkel darauf angesprochen wieso der Film überhaupt bei den normalen DVDs steht. Ist doch einfach nur pervers.

Die RTL2 Serie Autopsie kann ich mir auch nicht angucken, da geht es ja sogar um real ermordete Personen.  Überhaupt kann ich kein Blut sehen, weshalb mir auch jedes mal schlecht wird, wenn ich mal beim Arzt Blut abgenommen bekomme.

Spiele sind doch dagegen der reinste Witz! Kinderkacke! Dämliches Pixelgedöns.....
Da geht es einfach nur um die Herausforderung ein bestimmtes Ziel zu erreichen, nicht um Menschen, nicht ums Töten oder sonstwas.


----------



## blubblah (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				oceano am 22.02.2007 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand den Film "The Hills have eyes" gesehen? Ich wusste vorher nicht, dass es so ein Splatterstreifen ist, jedenfalls konnte ich ihn mir nicht zuende ansehen. So eine verdammte sinnlose eklige Metzelei!



der geht so.
ist aber echt fies, tochter wird vom mutanten vergewaltigt, während pappa vor sich hin fakelt.


----------



## ladomat75 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

und früher musse man auch noch x zeilen schreiben um die geziehlte ausbildung zum töten zu verhindern (bundeswehr) ich vergass das war ja für den realen notfall, und nicht für das virtuelle fangenspiel.


----------



## Felio (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

So, jetzt haben die von Panorama endlich einen Komentar ins Forum gelassen. Der ist aber auch noch von einem Moderator geändert. Das nenne ich mal Pressefreiheit!


----------



## Namuraz (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				blubblah am 22.02.2007 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 22.02.2007 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jo, finde die szene geht etwas zu weit, da man die tochter sogar für minderjährig halten könnte / sie im film vielleicht sogar ist


----------



## outoforder (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

ARD du bist so schlecht!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Vergewaltigt? VERGEWALTIGT?

Blöde ***********! 

Damit sind die ÖR Sender was qualitative Berichterstattung angeht entgültig für mich gestorben. 

--------- Edit: ---------
Und seit wann sind Angestellte einer _Internetsicherheitsfirma_ zu fachlichen Aussagen bezüglich psychologischer Auswirkungen oder verfassungsrechtlicher Konsequenzen befähigt?
--------- Edit: ---------


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Jetzt geht's los!

Vergewaltigungen? Geht's noch?


----------



## DonBarcal (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ja!!!! In GTA SA vergewaltigt man Frauen!!!! Darauf hab ich gewartet.


----------



## Fisch0557 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Na Klar. Wer bei GTA möglichst viele Frauen vergewaltigt gewinnt.


----------



## outoforder (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Und achtet mal auf die manipulierenden Betonungen des Sprechers!!!! Ich nehm die Sendung extra auf. Scheiß Meinungsmacher!!


----------



## Chemenu (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Vergewaltigung bei GTA San Andreas?!?     

Und diese Assi-Familie die da interviewt wurde, hat sicher auch Geld dafür bekommen so einen Scheis abzulassen....

Einfach nur zum   !


----------



## LordMephisto (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Toller Beitrag von Panorama


----------



## Mephisto18m (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ich glaube, es geht los.

"Ziel dieses Spieles ist es, möglichst viele Frauen zu vergewaltigen"


----------



## Mothman (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Am Schluss haben sie gerade noch Condemned: Criminal Origins gezeigt. WIeder mal geschickt zwischen Doom 3 gemischt. 
War wieder einmal alles Maßlos übertrieben, denke ich. Aber wir sind da ja eigentlich eh ale einer Meinung...


----------



## Fisch0557 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Der Endkommentar Sprühte ja nur so von Klugheit   

Na Dann... Mindesten 100.000 Arbeitslose mehr... Dumme kuh


----------



## erichmansen (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Chemenu am 22.02.2007 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Vergewaltigung bei GTA San Andreas?!?



ja, ham die doch genau erklärt!
wer die meisten frauen vergewaltigt gewinnt das spiel!   

das war doch die hotcoffee-mod oder? sowas gabs doch in der normalen deutschen version net.


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				LordMephisto am 22.02.2007 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Beitrag von Panorama



Unterste Schublade!     an Panorama!


----------



## fuse (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mephisto18m am 22.02.2007 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, es geht los.
> 
> "Ziel dieses Spieles ist es, möglichst viele Frauen zu vergewaltigen"




"na dann ..."


----------



## Zapped (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Actionhero2300 am 22.02.2007 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt geht's los!
> 
> Vergewaltigungen? Geht's noch?




War das bei GTA-SA nicht das Ziel?   (könnte man bei dem Beitrag zumindest annehmen)

Und die beiden Typen am Anfang? Waren die nur dumm oder bezahlte Laienschauspieler ?

War ja n kurzbeitrag (5 min?)


----------



## mimiMaster (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fisch0557 am 22.02.2007 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Klar. Wer bei GTA möglichst viele Frauen vergewaltigt gewinnt.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Besser als jede Komöde. So köstlich habe ich mich schon lange nicht mehr amüsiert. Der Beitrag besteht quasi ausschließlich aus falschen Fakten.
Der Beitrag von "Kontraste" war schon lächerlich, aber der hier schießt echt den Vogel ab.
Danke "Panorama", für diese Demonstration von Pressefreiheit!


----------



## DonBarcal (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Oh man, hört ihr euch grad den "anonymen" DB-Mitarbeiter an? Der hat seinen Text toll gelernt


----------



## STF (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				LordMephisto am 22.02.2007 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Beitrag von Panorama


Dito! Es war so klar. Dümmer gehts nicht mehr.  
Och,  die armen, hiflosen Ermittlungsbeamten...


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				erichmansen am 22.02.2007 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 22.02.2007 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja! Den hab ich! Muss aber erstmal Vorarbeit leisten - also flirten. Das ist nix mit Vergewaltigung!


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das war wohl mit Abstand die schlechteste Dokumentation zu dem Thema, die ich je gesehen habe.

Jetzt wird also jeder Call of Duty Spieler als Nazi bezeichnet? Ganz toll. Ziel von GTA: San Andreas ist es also, möglichst viele Frauen zu vergewaltigen? Super! Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Die machen Berichte für Leute, die mit dem Thema nichts am Hut haben und erzeugen so ein Bild von uns Spielern, das nichts, wirklich GAR NICHTS mit der Realität zutun hat.

Das Ziel solcher Sendungen sollte sein, zu BERICHTEN, nicht den Leuten Meinungen zuzuschieben.


----------



## Oergell (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ohne Worte...


----------



## AgeLer (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Der Bericht war -wie alle Berichte über dieses Thema- mal wieder total einseitig  . Nix brauchbares, geschweige denn von wahrem. Nur Müll  .


----------



## outoforder (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				DonBarcal am 22.02.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, hört ihr euch grad den "anonymen" DB-Mitarbeiter an? Der hat seinen Text toll gelernt




Vermisst das keiner? Dummer Zug!


----------



## DonBarcal (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Trocken und nüchtern! Muhaha


----------



## Fisch0557 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Sollten die so genannten Killerspiele generell verboten werden?

Ja
0,41 %

Nein
99,59 %

Na wenigstens das is authentisch.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Actionhero2300 am 22.02.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> erichmansen am 22.02.2007 22:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der mod ist nur dazu da, dass der "akt" auch sichtbar ist anstatt dass man nur von außen das haus sieht und die geräusche hört.



und von "vergewaltigung" kann max maximal im übertragenen sinne sprechen, wenn man in der US-version eine hure anheuert, sie "danach" umbringt und das geld der leiche einsammelt...  und selbst dann trifft es bei weitem nicht zu, dass der "gewinnt", der dies am häufigsten tut...


----------



## oceano (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Alles klar..... foltern und vergewaltigen, soviele umbringen wie möglich, zersägen, und wenn Firmen ins Ausland abwandern macht das ja auch nichts in unserem wirtschaftlich blühendem Land......   


Übrigens, da in dem Beitrag ja öfters das Wort "Nazi" gefallen ist. Irgendwie erinnert mich dieser tatsachenverdrehende und verunglimpende  Propaganda-Film an die Wochenshows vor 70 Jahren......


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 22.02.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Warten wir doch erstmal ab was das letztlich für ein bericht wird, diese Vorverurteilung ist doch genau das was wir immer bei den "anderen" angreifen


Na, immer noch so überzeugt von der ÖR Berichterstattung Volksverhetzung?
* Call of Duty Spieler = Nazi
* GTA Spieler = Massenvergewaltiger
* Doom Spieler = Massenmörder


----------



## gusbacher (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Boah die ganzen alten Säcke sollten sich erstmal n Bild machen wieso und warum solche spiele gezoggt werden! ich denke wenn der Beckstein mal zb farcry oder so durchspielen würde, dann kämen bei ihm mindestensmal zweifel an dem was er da vorhat! Die sollten bei der ARD wohl mal besser jemand von PCGAMEs oder einer anderen Fachzeitschrift befragen als irgendwelche 2 Typen die warscheinlich ers seit 1 Tag Call of Duty spielen.

Und was mich an der ganzen sache am meisten ankotzt ist das Wort

KILLERSPIELE

da kann man sich doch wirklich was konstruktiveres ausdenken als son scheiss!

gruss gusbacher


----------



## erichmansen (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, immer noch so überzeugt von der ÖR Berichterstattung Volksverhetzung?
> * Call of Duty Spieler = Nazi
> * GTA Spieler = Massenvergewaltiger
> * Doom Spieler = Massenmörder



stimmt doch, und das faszinierende dabei ist ja dass die gewaltdarstellung immer realer wird!


----------



## Chemenu (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				oceano am 22.02.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar..... foltern und vergewaltigen, soviele umbringen wie möglich, zersägen, und wenn Firmen ins Ausland abwandern macht das ja auch nichts in unserem wirtschaftlich blühendem Land......
> 
> 
> Übrigens, da in dem Beitrag ja öfters das Wort "Nazi" gefallen ist. Irgendwie erinnert mich dieser tatsachenverdrehende und verunglimpende  Propaganda-Film an die Wochenshows vor 70 Jahren......



Ja das stimmt...
Dank dieses Beitrags stehen Spieler jetzt als mordende, rechtsradikale Vergewaltiger, womöglich noch Kinderschänder, da!   

Danke Propaganda... äh.... Panorama!


----------



## STF (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Und die Panorama-Seite wurde auch grad "vergewaltigt"...  

Wollte grad noch mal nen Zitat von der Redaktion wie sachlich sie doch sind.
Naja, nun ist erstmal Pause.


----------



## erichmansen (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				STF am 22.02.2007 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Panorama-Seite wurde auch grad "vergewaltigt"...
> 
> Wollte grad noch mal nen Zitat von der Redaktion wie sachlich sie doch sind.
> Naja, nun ist erstmal Pause.



 jo momentan völlig überlastet die seite


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

warum aufregen ?

der beitrag hat so vor halbwahrheiten, lügen, falschdarstellungen, verkürzungen und übertreibungen gestrotzt,  darüber müssen wir doch eigentlich gar nicht mehr reden. 

arm ist nur, dass panorama meint so was nötig zu haben.
die wissen doch genau, dass das, was sie da verbreiten totaler blödsinn ist.


----------



## AlexOllischer (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Habe mir den Sendung soeben angesehen. Habe selten so eine einseitige und subjektiv geprägte Berichterstattung gesehen. Es kamen wieder mal nur Gegner der sog. Killerspiele zu Wort. Alternde Zeitgenossen, die mit dem modernen Medium "Videospiel" nichts anzufangen wissen und aus Prinzip alles ihnen fremde verteufeln. Und die zwei Call-of-Duty-Spieler waren echte Nasen und damit Lachnummern. Genau solche "Repräsentanten" bringen dieses Hobby in Verruf. Hämisches und verschmitzes Lächeln beim Erschießen des Gegners, wildes Ballern auf bereits tot am Boden liegende Soldaten, konfuses in die Kamera Stammeln und keinen vernünftigen deutschen Satz bilden können. Wir Computerspieler sind alle doof! Und empfänglich für menschenverachtende und zum Tode führende Handlungen gegenüber unseren Mitmenschen. Zitat aus der Sendung während Doom 3 über den Bildschirm läuft (sinngemäß, man möge mich korrigieren): "Jeder 2. 15-jährige in Deutschland hatte schon Kontakt mit Killerspielen." Ergo: jeder 2. 15-jährige in Deutschland ist ein potentieller Amokläufer.

Zu meiner Person: ich bin 32 Jahre alt, spiele seit meinem 10. Lebensjahr alle Arten von Computerspielen, war beim Bund, habe Abitur, arbeite als IT Consultant und studiere berufsbegleitend Wirtschaftsinformatik (FH). Bin ich deswegen ein potentieller Mörder?


----------



## King-of-Pain (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

feiert hanfred er hat es geschaft in diesen gloreichen forum zu wort zu kommen   

btw ich habe andauernd zeitüberschreitung zu der seite ist das bei euch auch?


----------



## MrFloppy77 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 22.02.2007 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sollten schonmal ne Datenbank anlegen und da so vermerken wer was für Games daddelt. Wenn dann mal wieder was passiert können die dann gleich detailliert in Erfahrung bringen wer da seine dreckigen Finger im Spiel hatte.


----------



## Chrissyx (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				oceano am 22.02.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar..... foltern und vergewaltigen, soviele umbringen wie möglich, zersägen, und wenn Firmen ins Ausland abwandern macht das ja auch nichts in unserem wirtschaftlich blühendem Land......
> 
> 
> Übrigens, da in dem Beitrag ja öfters das Wort "Nazi" gefallen ist. Irgendwie erinnert mich dieser tatsachenverdrehende und verunglimpende  Propaganda-Film an die Wochenshows vor 70 Jahren......



Jaaaa! Vergewaltigen! Foltern! Metzeln! Zersägen! Killen! Töten! Umbringen! Blut! Bluuuuuut! Bluuuuuuuuuuuut! Welch authentische Recherche! Ich kann als GTA, Call Of Duty und Doom 3 Spieler nur bestätigen - denn wer am meisten vergewaltigt und zerstückelt, hat den längsten!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Habs aufgenommen... ^^
Dann kann ich mir den müll jederzeit wieder angucken.

Damit haben die so ziemlich das wiedergegeben, was ich erwartet hätte.

Als Spieler hat man die extremsten Freaks genommen die nur des Tötens wegen spielen und nach außen hin pure Dummheit abstrahlen.  
"Je blutiger desto besser." Aja...

Dann der Müll mit der Vergewaltigung...
1. Wurde das in der dt. Version rausgenommen (tolles Argument um in DE ein Verbot durchzusetzen)
2. Wäre das so ziemlich das einzige Game, wo man (sogar erst durch nen Mod) Frauen vergewaltigt. Und dann noch von wegen "(bla bla) gewinnt das Spiel".. Super Recherche...

Das lustige: Alle interviewten Politiker kamen aus Bayern....


----------



## Mothman (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				gusbacher am 22.02.2007 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah die ganzen alten Säcke sollten sich erstmal n Bild machen wieso und warum solche spiele gezoggt werden! ich denke wenn der Beckstein mal zb farcry oder so durchspielen würde, dann kämen bei ihm mindestensmal zweifel an dem was er da vorhat! ...



rofl, jetzt stell ich mir gerade vor, wie der Beckstein Far Cry spielt.


----------



## Mad-Maniac (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Mal wieder perfekt einseitig dargestellt (so will das ja auch ein Großteil der Zielgruppe von Panorama, welche aber auch GARKEINEN Bezug zu "Killerspielen" hat, hören).

Die einzigen Gegenargumente gegen ein Verbot kamen von diesen beiden Intelligenzbestien am Anfang.

Eine der (für mich neueren) Argumente gegen Killerspiele: man kann sie mit Modifikationen verfassungsfeindlich machen (CoD mit Hakenkreuzen usw.).

Na das ist ja mal sehr geil, landet ein Spiel jetzt aufm Index weil man mit ner nichtgenehmigten, fremden, vom Entwickler unbeabsichtigten Modifikation das Spiel ändert? Genauso gut kann ich mir son scheiß aufs Auto malen. Auf die Idee, Autos zu verbieten oder generell Autos für sowas verantwortlich zu machen, wird dabei sicher keiner kommen.


----------



## LordMephisto (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich fands Lustig. Hab mich wirklich köstlich amüsiert.   

Wer das für voll nimmt muss auch der Bild jede Schlagzeile glauben.
Wenn Frau Zypries aussage schon als lächerlich dargestellt wird und dafür die Meinung irgendwelcher "Experten" als höher eingestuft wird, dann sollte jeder Begreifen können das dort Schund erzählt wird. 
Und ich hege immer noch den Glauben das diese Art der Berichterstattung Freidenkenden Menschen am poppes vorbei geht. 

Diese Berichte werden mMn keinen Einfluss auf Gesetzes Entscheidungen haben, wie man an Frau Zypries Meinung sieht. Auch wenn ich persönlich keine allzu hohe Meinung von Frau Zypries habe  

Ich fange erst an mir sorgen zu machen wenn der Spiegel auf diesen Zug aufspringt, aber die Sorge muss ich mir Gott sei dank nicht machen.

Das Einzig erschreckende daran ist, dass ein öffentlich rechtliches Magazin (und das beinhaltet nicht nur Panorama) derart tief sinken kann um Quote zu machen. Ich schlage eine Fusion mit der Bild vor um die Volksverdummung noch weiter voran zu treiben


----------



## DonBarcal (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich glaube, der Deutsche Presserat sollte mal auf den Bericht aufmerksam gemacht werden. Das muss einfach eine Schelte geben.

Hmm...hab grad gesehen, dass der Presserat dafür garnicht zuständig ist. An wen müsste man sich denn dann wenden?


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				AlexOllischer am 22.02.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die zwei Call-of-Duty-Spieler waren echte Nasen und damit Lachnummern.



die fand ich eigentlich recht amüsant.

die waren so was von glaubwürdig, die hätte man fast ernst nehmen können.

na ja, wenn man mit happy slapping oder barbara salesch kein geld mehr verdienen kann dann geht man halt zu panorama.

hätte nur noch gefehlt, dass der eine das headset falschrum aufgehabt hat (oder hat er sogar ?) .


----------



## LPSoldier09 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Den Komentar der Moderatorin zum Schluss fand ich end geil  :
"..hat die Spieleindustrie angedroht, bei ein Verbot ins Ausland zu ziehen. 
Na dann!"

Also mal sehen was die sagt wenn sie wirklich ins ausland gezogen sind.
Warscheinlich "O Gott" anstatt "Na dann".

ansonsten fand ich den Bericht recht gut. Denn bis auf ein paar Lügen und Übertreibungen ham sie einpaar mal die Wahrheit gesagt. Besser als bei "Hart aber Fair" das Thema angespielt wurde.

Das is doch erschreckend das jeder 2te 15-jährige schonmal sowas gespielt hat. 
ELTERN PASST AUF WAS EURE KINDER MACHEN!!!


----------



## outoforder (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Aber sind wir mal ganz ehrlich! Leute die sich von so minderwertigem Medienscheiß manipulieren lassen sind irgendwo zwischen dumm wie Brot und gerade noch so überlebensfähig anzusiedeln. Die Tagesthemen scheinen da auch nicht viel besser. Ernst zu nehmen ist das alles nicht wirklich. Man könnte es höchstens als reine Unterhaltung ansehen, wobei, da könnte man auch Scheißefressen als Unterhaltung ansehen.


----------



## Boesor (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 22.02.2007 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habs nicht gesehen, kann ich aber nichts zu sagen, aber scheint ja ziemlich mies gewesen zu sein.
Und ich hatte mich im Vorfeld weder positiv noch negativ geäußert, insofern......

Edith: Man sollte aber auch berücksichtigen das es sich um Panorama handelt, also reinster Boulevard


----------



## outoforder (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 22.02.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> warum aufregen ?
> 
> der beitrag hat so vor halbwahrheiten, lügen, falschdarstellungen, verkürzungen und übertreibungen gestrotzt,  darüber müssen wir doch eigentlich gar nicht mehr reden.
> 
> ...



Die wollen Einschaltquoten, und zwar unsere, die der Zocker


----------



## Afroman4peace (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wir haben es geschafft!:
der panorama server ist dank uns down! ( zu viel Kritik)

PS: Panorama sucks!


----------



## Mad-Maniac (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				LPSoldier09 am 22.02.2007 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Komentar der Moderatorin zum Schluss fand ich end geil  :
> "..hat die Spieleindustrie angedroht, bei ein Verbot ins Ausland zu ziehen.
> Na dann!"


Na unserer Wirtschaft gehts doch momentan derartig gut, dass wir locker auf jedes x-beliebige Unternehmen verzichten können


----------



## MrFloppy77 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mothman am 22.02.2007 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> gusbacher am 22.02.2007 22:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man die Leutz mal auf ne LAN einladen zum Anschauungsunterricht und selber probieren


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				LordMephisto am 22.02.2007 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fands Lustig. Hab mich wirklich köstlich amüsiert.
> 
> ...



Ich fand es überhaupt nicht lustig. Computerspiele sind nur ein kleines, unwichtiges Detail in dieser Welt, aber wenn die solche Beiträge schon so verdrehen, kann man denen andere Dinge abnehmen oder lügen die da genauso herum? Schließlich will man sich auch als Spieler über Dinge in der Politik etc. informieren und dabei ist man nunmal auf die Medien angewiesen, sofern man nicht selbst Fachmann ist und sich in den Bereich bestens auskennt und direkten Zugang zu Informationsquellen hat.

Beiträge wie dieser lassen mich an der Glaubwürdigkeit ALLER Beiträge dieser Sendung & dieses Senders zweifeln.


----------



## ladomat75 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

wären wir in den usa, könnten wir ne sammelklage wegen verleudnumg angtreten, neee ganz übel ...............


----------



## Avatarius (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

So ich habe mir den Bericht angeschaut und es war wie nicht anders zu erwarten lachhaft.

CoD2 besteht also nur aus einem Ziel die Leute so brutal wie möglich zu töten, und die alte Völker Hetze anzuheizen mit "Krauts" und "Tommys". Der 2 WK wird dort verharmlost als Grund wurde der Titel des Spiels genannt, Zitat"Call of Duty zu Deutsch Kampf Aufruf". Ach ja und es können sich ja auch Mod´s runtergeladen werden um Symbole der Waffen SS ect. freizuschalten. Es spielen das Spiel Väter, Schüler und auch "Nazis" (So der Wortlaut). Aha Nazis spielen also CoD2 und Bf2 nicht oder andere Spiele?

In GTA San Andreas (Name des Spiels wurde nicht genannt oder ich habe es nicht gehört) ist das Ziel Frauen zu quälen und zu vergewltigen. Zitat""wer die meisten frauen vergewaltigt, gewinnt" Also sich richtig informiert wurde sich da natürlich auch nicht.

Wenn das so weiter geht sind Gamer bald genau so schlimm wie Kinderficker und Vergewaltiger -.-


----------



## Eniman (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich habe ebenfalls die gesamte Sendung aufgenommen.
Wenn Interesse besteht, könnte ich morgen den Bericht zurecht schneiden und auf YouTube zugänglich machen.

Deshalb frage ich:
Besteht Interesse?


----------



## C-Lan-marine (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

besonders wie sie sagen wer alles CoD spielt: "Familienväter, Schüler und NAZIS" Also wirklich ey wieviel % der CoD Spieler sind Nazis?? Da kann ich genauso sagen: Battlefield2 spielen Schüler Väter und AMERIKANER   

Einfach nur Unglaublich was die verzapfen und für den letzten Spruch der Moderatorin gehört sie sich &/%/&((/)&** 

MfG


----------



## erichmansen (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Eniman am 22.02.2007 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb frage ich:
> Besteht Interesse?



auf jeden
wär cool wenn dus machst


----------



## BioMachine (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News - Killerspiele@Panorama*

Habe den Beitrag gerade gesehen und bin teils amüsiert, teils wütend. Wieder einmal wird gegen ein Hobby vieler Deutscher Politik gemacht - Politik, die wieder mal besonders aus bayrischen Landen kommt. Diskutiert wird über ein Verbot solcher Spiele und dann werden deftige Szenen dieser FSK18-Titel um 22:00Uhr ausgestrahlt! Zufall oder Absicht? Dass die Hütchenspielergeneration aus dem letzten Jahrhundert einfach nicht den Unterschied zwischen virtueller und realer Gewalt verstehen und dies mit psychologischem Schwachsinn untermauern will, ist mir jedes Mal ein Graus! Mich würde es auch nicht wundern, wenn der voreheliche Verkehr zwischen Mann und Frau, der gleichgeschlechtliche sowieso, nach bayrischem Willen ebenfalls verpönt ist und verboten wäre.


----------



## outoforder (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				DonBarcal am 22.02.2007 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, der Deutsche Presserat sollte mal auf den Bericht aufmerksam gemacht werden. Das muss einfach eine Schelte geben.
> 
> Hmm...hab grad gesehen, dass der Presserat dafür garnicht zuständig ist. An wen müsste man sich denn dann wenden?



   Gute Idee, wer ist hier zuständig? Auf sie!!!


----------



## LordMephisto (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Neawoulf am 22.02.2007 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 22.02.2007 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die ersten Sendungen zum Thema Killerspiele fand ich auch nicht lustig.
Mittlerweile kann ich dieser Art Berichterstattung aber nur noch ein Lachen entgegen bringen. Nein, nein das ist so lächerlich das kann ich nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Und aufregen kann ich mich darüber auch nicht mehr. Dafür sind die Beiträge zu schlecht, zu Übertrieben und zu sehr auf billige Quote machen getrimmt.


----------



## LPSoldier09 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ladomat75 am 22.02.2007 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wären wir in den usa, könnten wir ne sammelklage wegen verleudnumg angtreten, neee ganz übel ...............


Da hab ich mich schon gefragt ob das hier auch gehen könnte. 
Schröder hats doch auch gemacht weil er sich seine haare schwarz färbt.


----------



## Afroman4peace (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Versuchen wir es doch einfach !!! wer macht mit?

PS: der panorama server ist down


----------



## Zockmock (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Na wenigstens hat es mein Beitrag ins Forum von Panorama geschafft.
Im übrigen lässt dort keiner ein gutes Wort über diesen Beitrag raus


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 22.02.2007 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Edith: Man sollte aber auch berücksichtigen das es sich um Panorama handelt, also reinster Boulevard


Falsch. Es handelt sich um ein Magazin einer Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sendeanstalt. Wenn man schon monatlich Millionen GEZ-Gebühren einstreicht mit dem Vorwand "um unabhängige, neutrale, und seriöse Berichterstattung zu ermöglichen" dann sollte die sich auch verflucht nochmal daran halten und nicht so eine billige, meinungsmachende, quotenschleimende Scheiße verzapfen für die jeder Journalismusstudent von seinem Prof ausgepeitscht werden würde!


----------



## Afroman4peace (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

wie hast du es auf die seite geschafft ? 
habs 10 mal probiert das teil ist down


----------



## STF (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				outoforder am 22.02.2007 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sind wir mal ganz ehrlich! Leute die sich von so minderwertigem Medienscheiß manipulieren lassen sind irgendwo zwischen dumm wie Brot und gerade noch so überlebensfähig anzusiedeln. Die Tagesthemen scheinen da auch nicht viel besser. Ernst zu nehmen ist das alles nicht wirklich. Man könnte es höchstens als reine Unterhaltung ansehen, wobei, da könnte man auch Scheißefressen als Unterhaltung ansehen.



Mag ja sein. 
Trotzdem gibts da jede Menge die sich von sowas leiten und beeinflussen lassen.
Frag einfach mal in deiner Verwandschaft / Bekanntschaft nach.
Großeltern, Onkel, Tante, etc. die mit sowas nichts am Hut haben.
Und die würde ich nicht als dumm usw. bezeichnen.
Sie haben halt von dieser Materie so gut wie keinen Plan & glauben dann halt dem ach so tollen Berichten im öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehen, weil da sonst auch ihre Rosamunde Pilcher, Sturm der Liebe & Volksmusikgedöns kommt. Das ist halt das einzig traurige an der Sache. 

Ansonsten hab ich mich auch schön amüsiert.


----------



## DaKiLa (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Eniman am 22.02.2007 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ebenfalls die gesamte Sendung aufgenommen.
> Wenn Interesse besteht, könnte ich morgen den Bericht zurecht schneiden und auf YouTube zugänglich machen.
> 
> Deshalb frage ich:
> Besteht Interesse?




Yupp, Interesse besteht. Habe es leider verpasst, wg. Arbeit.
Wäre also klasse, wenn der online kommt.

MfG
DaKi


----------



## Boesor (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 22.02.2007 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auspeitschen ist wohl deine neue Lieblingsbestrafung  
ja wie? Schließen sich Boulevard und ÖR aus?
Es gibt auch Leute die auf sowas stehen, nur entwertet das ja nicht das restliche programm.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				outoforder am 22.02.2007 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die wollen Einschaltquoten, und zwar unsere, die der Zocker




ich meinte das ein wenig anders, klar sind "die" irgendwo auf quoten aus - das steht ausser frage .

aber objektiv betrachtet war fast kein wort an dem `bericht` wahr.
dass politiker die wahrheit derart verdrehen ist bekannt und hat ja auch seine gründe.

aber dass journalisten des ör sich fortgesetzt (!) an dieser  hexenjagd beteiligen halte ich schon für äusserst bedenklich.

eigentlich sollte man doch gerade bei dieser berufsgruppe das vorhandensein eines berufsethos vermuten - aber da hab` ich mich wohl getäuscht.


----------



## Eniman (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				erichmansen am 22.02.2007 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 22.02.2007 22:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, ich habe schon mal versucht zu schneiden, allerdings startet mein Pinnacle schon seit ein paar Monaten auf mysteröse Weise einfach nicht und Magix Video deluxe 2006 2007 silver (von PCGH DVD) und der Windows Movie Maker (XP) können die aufgenommene MPEG-Datei nicht öffenen...  
Kennt jemand Free-/Shareware, mit der man schnell und einfach ein paar wenige Schnitte machen kann?


----------



## Barthonius (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Unglaublich... da meint man einen öffentlich rechtlichen Sender einzuschalten...und BÄHM...schon kommt man auf BILD-TV


----------



## Actionhero2300 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Eniman am 22.02.2007 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> erichmansen am 22.02.2007 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich produziere es gerade.


----------



## STF (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 22.02.2007 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> die fand ich eigentlich recht amüsant.
> 
> die waren so was von glaubwürdig, die hätte man fast ernst nehmen können.
> 
> ...



Hehe...
Die zwei Talkshow-Hopper kamen mir auch sehr gecastet vor.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 22.02.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Auspeitschen ist wohl deine neue Lieblingsbestrafung


Klar, hat ja auch bei Starship Troopers wunderbar funktioniert. 

Und privat... das kommt ganz darauf an von wem... *rrrrrr*  Aber das ist ein anderes Topic 



			
				Boesor am 22.02.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ja wie? Schließen sich Boulevard und ÖR aus?


Nein, aber ne halbe Unendlichkeit _unter_ "Bild minus RTL2 minus K1 minus Pro7" muss man es auch nicht treiben. 



			
				Boesor am 22.02.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch Leute die auf sowas stehen, nur entwertet das ja nicht das restliche programm.


In meinen Augen schon. Wer etwas so trivialem so dermaßen tief in die Hetzerkiste greift, dem trauch ich auch gezielte Fehlinformationen und Lügen bei den wirklich wichtigen Themen zu.


----------



## Mephisto18m (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Actionhero2300 am 22.02.2007 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 22.02.2007 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



brauchste nicht, wird man ab morgen auf der Panorama-Site runterladen können, den Beitrag.


----------



## Afroman4peace (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Habt ihr gewusst das bei einem Verbot auch unsere geliebten Pornos verboten werden?


----------



## Eniman (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Actionhero2300 am 22.02.2007 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 22.02.2007 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass bei meiner TV-Karte PowerCinema inkl. PowerDirector dabei war.  
Ich versuche mich gerade ein bisschen zurecht zu finden und werde dann gleich schneide.


----------



## Barthonius (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wisst ihr was unglaublich toll wäre? Wenn die jmd. auf Verleumdung verklagen und gewinnen würde...das wäre sowas von befriedigend


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				DaKiLa am 22.02.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 22.02.2007 22:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Upload zu video.google läuft.


----------



## outoforder (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				STF am 22.02.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Trotzdem gibts da jede Menge die sich von sowas leiten und beeinflussen lassen. ...
> ... Das ist halt das einzig traurige an der Sache. ...



Ja, daran kann man u.a. erkennen, dass es einfach zu viele Leute gibt die nichts mit ihrem Leben anzufangen wissen und dann ziehen sie sich eben solche Scheiße rein und lassen sich sagen was sie denken sollen.

Scheiße wenn man es nie geschafft hat ein eigenes Wesen zu entwickeln


----------



## outoforder (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 22.02.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> outoforder am 22.02.2007 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja es war kein Wort wahr. das ist ja der Trick. Die ärgern uns und hoffen dann auf unsere Quote


----------



## moon111 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				DonBarcal am 22.02.2007 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, der Deutsche Presserat sollte mal auf den Bericht aufmerksam gemacht werden. Das muss einfach eine Schelte geben.
> 
> Hmm...hab grad gesehen, dass der Presserat dafür garnicht zuständig ist. An wen müsste man sich denn dann wenden?





Die Idee mit einer *Beschwerde beim Presserat *ist eine sehr gute !
Auch wenn dieser augenscheinlich nicht direkt für das Fernsehen zuständig ist, so können diese zumindest in solch einem Fall eines  "unglaublich gezielt unsachgemäßen Berichts",  an eine zuständige Institution verweisen. 
Diese Beschwerde sollte eigentlich von PCGames (vielleicht auch mal im Verbund mit anderen großen Game-Zeitschriften) erfolgen. 
Gleichermaßen würden aber auch zahlreich eingegengene Beschwerden beim Presserat (bitte nur Erwachsene) ein dickes Ausrufezeichen* (!)* setzen. 
Man merkt zumindest, das in unserer Presselandschaft etwas überhaupt nicht mehr in Ordnung ist und *gezielt diffamiert und unsachgemäß bis beleidigend* berichtet  wird. Eine ganze Branche und und Millionen friedlicher Anhänger dieser Spielsparte werden somit in den Dreck gezogen.

PS: Bei einer direkten Beschwerde bitte immer sehr sachlich bleiben, und nüchtern die Fakten beschreiben !


----------



## STF (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 22.02.2007 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> DaKiLa am 22.02.2007 22:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe es selbst aufgenommen, aber nur um es dann mal a la "Lord of the Weed / Sinnlos im Weltall" neu zu syncronisieren.  
Für was anderes ist dieser Fäkalien Journalismus auch nicht geeignet.   
Das sollte man überhaupt mal mit allen Beiträgen zu diesem Thema machen.
Gibt bestimmte ne amüsante Serie.


----------



## Afroman4peace (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ich schließe mich voll und ganz an ! Also alle über 18 beschwert euch ! (wenn ihr den Bericht unsachgemäß fandet)


----------



## MrTobsen (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				outoforder am 22.02.2007 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 22.02.2007 22:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da geht es nicht um einschalt quoten, sonst hätten sie Werbung zwischen durch schalten müssen um damit überhaupt was mit Quoten anzufangen.( Werbeeinahmen) und ich erinnere mich nicht Werbung gesehen zu haben.

Es ging lediglich um meinungsmache von unseren politikern (ich bin selber in der politik und ich versuche so etwas zu bekämpfen), ich erinnere mich mal gehört zu haben das Rumänien und die ganzen Ost Länder ( auser Russland) weitreichend besser sind wenn es um Meinungsfreiheit und Pressefreiheit geht... erschreckend!!!!!!!in der Schule haben wir gelernt das man mit einem Simplen Fragezeichen in einer Überschrift schon Meinungsmache betreibt 

bsp. 
Killerspiele machen dumm?
auch wenn es ein Frage Satz ist, ist dieser gestellt als wäre es Fakt.

naja man vergewaltigt, mordet und foltert sich im Internet also bis dann


----------



## Afroman4peace (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

So mein Brief an den Presserat ist fertig und geht morgen raus...(ging schnell oder?)


----------



## STARSCrazy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 22.02.2007 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So mein Brief an den Presserat ist fertig und geht morgen raus...(ging schnell oder?)



Das nenn ich guten Einsatz!


----------



## Dukee20005 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich werd jetzt mal ne schöne Runde CSS süchteln und danach ein bisschen BF2 und andere blutrünstige Spiele (Winnie Puuh soll ganz gut sein xD)
Alleine aus Protest mach ich das jetz ^^


----------



## outoforder (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				MrTobsen am 22.02.2007 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> outoforder am 22.02.2007 22:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht unbedingt. Den Chef wirds bestimmt auch ohne Werbung freuen wenn die Quote stimmt. Ohne Quote wird die Sendung nämlich einfach abgesetzt  

Ich frage mich ob der Chef der ARD weiß was da für ein Schrott läuft. Aber der is wahrscheinlich selbst ne Dumpfbacke.



Medien schaden dem Denkorgan?   

In diesem Sinne!


----------



## BigL (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 22.02.2007 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> DaKiLa am 22.02.2007 22:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du bitte den Link hier reinschreiben? Ich habs leider auch verpasst, weil ich in einem Riesendungeon in WoW war...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Für alle die es nicht gesehen haben (ich zum Beispiel 



Spoiler



Fussball ist wichtiger 


): Die Sendung wird heute um 5 Uhr wiederholt.  

http://www.tvinfo.de/exe.php3?target=popup&sidnr=42188207&sel=&comefrom=senderlist.inc&backQS=0x00x00x00x00x00x00x00x00x00x00x00x0370x00x00x00x00x00x00x00000000

SSA


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Dukee20005 am 22.02.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd jetzt mal ne schöne Runde CSS süchteln und danach ein bisschen BF2 und andere blutrünstige Spiele (*Winnie Puuh* soll ganz gut sein xD)
> Alleine aus Protest mach ich das jetz ^^


*Sicher*? 

Btw: Das NDR Forum ist wieder erreichbar... mit ganzen *7* Einträgen.


----------



## McDrake (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 22.02.2007 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So mein Brief an den Presserat ist fertig und geht morgen raus...(ging schnell oder?)



Zeich mal her


----------



## Afroman4peace (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ja ich hab schon mein Senf reingeschrieben ( 5 Seiten)


----------



## Afroman4peace (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				McDrake am 23.02.2007 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Afroman4peace am 22.02.2007 23:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geh mal auf die Seite da gibst die Vorlage als Download


Ich bin noch am schreiben ist sehr kompliziert da gibts einiges zu beachten!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Traurig aber wahr!



--------- Edit ---------
Was mir grade noch so aufgefallen ist...... der NDR dürfte das Gebrabbel von Panorama nicht im eigenen Forum zeigen. 


			
				Panorama Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Allgemeine Richtlinien: Einträge in diesem Forum stellen nicht die Meinung von PANORAMA dar. Trotzdem behalten wir uns vor, *offensichtlich unüberprüfbare, falsche, potentiell strafbare etc. Behauptungen* nicht für das Forum freizuschalten. Wir behalten uns auch vor, Verfasser solcher Beiträge für die Zukunft zu sperren. Dies gilt *insbesondere für personenbezogene Tatsachenbehauptungen, Volksverhetzung* und sonstige (rassistische, sexistische etc.) *Beleidigungen*. [...]



--------- Edit ---------


----------



## moon111 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 22.02.2007 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So mein Brief an den Presserat ist fertig und geht morgen raus...(ging schnell oder?)



Sehr  interessant ist der Pressekodex, welcher die Wahrung der journalistischen Berufsethik sicherstellen soll !
http://www.presserat.de/Pressekodex.8.0.html

Auf den Panorama Beitrag bezogen sind drei von fünf dort aufgeführten Punkten besonders interessant.

-   *Achtung vor der Wahrheit und Wahrung der Menschenwürde  *
-   *Gründliche und faire Recherche* 
-   *Vermeidung unangemessen sensationeller Darstellung von Gewalt u.   
           Brutalität*

.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BigL am 22.02.2007 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> GR-Thunderstorm am 22.02.2007 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe es hochgeladen aber noch ist es nicht online.. "Processing"...
Aber der Titel wird sein:
"ARD - Panorama: Killerspiele im Internet"

Angeblich soll es ein paar Stunden dauern bis es online verfügbar ist.


----------



## STF (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Interessant fand ich, wie in Österreich so eine Talk-Runde ausgesehen hat...
Talk of Town am 22. November 2006 auf PulsTV:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=gQRUZ1BPh8U&mode=related&search=
http://youtube.com/watch?v=aZ2tvFYV-6s&mode=related&search=


----------



## Oergell (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				STF am 23.02.2007 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant fand ich, wie in Österreich so eine Talk-Runde ausgesehen hat...
> Talk of Town am 22. November 2006 auf PulsTV:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=gQRUZ1BPh8U&mode=related&search=
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=aZ2tvFYV-6s&mode=related&search=



Wiso gibts sowas nich bei uns???


----------



## Mephisto18m (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				McDrake am 23.02.2007 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Afroman4peace am 22.02.2007 23:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Presserat ist hier der falsche Ansprechpartner, denn ein Fernsehbericht ist kein Printmedium.


----------



## JonnyCage (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hier der Link zum Panorama-Bericht:

http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2007/t_cid-3710940_mid-3718402_typ-mshigh_loc-int.html


----------



## Sumpfling (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				STF am 23.02.2007 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant fand ich, wie in Österreich so eine Talk-Runde ausgesehen hat...
> Talk of Town am 22. November 2006 auf PulsTV:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=gQRUZ1BPh8U&mode=related&search=
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=aZ2tvFYV-6s&mode=related&search=



Hehe ich habs doch gewusst, der Führer lebt noch. Aber das er sich ausgerechnet in Österreich versteckt und sich dort als Psychologe ausgibt .. GENIAL !!!    

Aber mal nebenbei welches Spiel ist das was gleich zu Beginn gezeigt wird wo der mit dem dicken Maschinengewehr auf die Soldaten schießt die so realistisch zusammenbrechen (sehr geile Grafik)


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Oergell am 23.02.2007 02:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wiso gibts sowas nich bei uns???


Ganz einfach. Sowas erfordet dass sich die Leute mit der Materie auseinandersetzen, sich informieren, und einer sachlichen Diskussion stellen anstelle sich auf Kosten einer wehr- und lobbylosen Minderheit profilieren zu wollen. 

--------- Edit ---------
Selbiges gilt natürlich auch für die Vertreter des verblödenden bildenden Nachrichtengewerbes aus Zeitung und Fernsehen. Aber da nutzt man halt jede sich bietende Chance auf die verhasste Konkurrenz "Computer" einzudreschen, weil jeder der Samstagabend HL² zockt und sich nicht die 35291te Wiederholung von "Liebesgrüße aus Moskau" reinzieht verlorenes Geld darstellt, genauso wie einer der sich auf Netzzeitungen zur Informierung konzentriert anstatt die BLÖD Zeitung zu kaufen.

--------- Edit ---------

Anders ausgedrückt: etwas worauf unsere tollen deutschen Politiker höchst allergisch zu sein scheinen, wenn man sich mal diverse Plenarsitzungen anschaut. Das ist sinnloses Geblubber par exellance.  

Wie im Kindergarten "meine Idee ist aber trotzdem viiiiieeeeeeel besser als deine du Doofkopp!".


----------



## Paul-aD (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

hier nochma für alle die es verschlaffen haben

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3JfRL2FYIM


----------



## absolute-heike (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

WAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!

Wo kriegen die diese kranken Spiele her??? Die sind allesamt verboten, die Spiele, die die da spielen!!! Man kriegt nirgends so ne DOOM-Version!

In GTA gibts kein Sex, in der Original-Fassung! Und wenn man mit jedem Mädchen erst mehrere Male ausgehen muss, wie kommen die dann darauf, dass man möglichst viele Punkte bekommt, wenn man möglichst viele Frauen vergewaltigt? Also bei mir dauert es nicht erst 4-5 mal ausgehen, bis ich Sex mit einer Lady habe!!!


Ich hasse die öffentlich-rechtlichen!!! Kann man die GEZ-Gebühren eigentlich einklagen, weil man mit der regelrecht falschen Berichterstattung nicht einverstanden ist???


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				absolute-heike am 23.02.2007 05:15 schrieb:
			
		

> WAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!


Willkommen im Club. 



			
				absolute-heike am 23.02.2007 05:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kriegen die diese kranken Spiele her??? Die sind allesamt verboten, die Spiele, die die da spielen!!! Man kriegt nirgends so ne DOOM-Version!


Also _das_ hab ich mich auch schon immer gefragt. Was uns wieder zum Thema "vorsätzlich falsche Berichterstattung und propagandistische Meinungsmache" bringt. 



			
				absolute-heike am 23.02.2007 05:15 schrieb:
			
		

> In GTA gibts kein Sex, in der Original-Fassung! Und wenn man mit jedem Mädchen erst mehrere Male ausgehen muss, wie kommen die dann darauf, dass man möglichst viele Punkte bekommt, wenn man möglichst viele Frauen vergewaltigt? Also bei mir dauert es nicht erst 4-5 mal ausgehen, bis ich Sex mit einer Lady habe!!!


KA, hab GTA nie wirklich gespielt. 



			
				absolute-heike am 23.02.2007 05:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hasse die öffentlich-rechtlichen!!! Kann man die GEZ-Gebühren eigentlich einklagen, weil man mit der regelrecht falschen Berichterstattung nicht einverstanden ist???


http://www.amazon.de/Nie-wieder-Rundfunkgebühren-kommen-raus/dp/3980461769


----------



## sonic2045 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Paul-aD am 23.02.2007 05:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hier nochma für alle die es verschlaffen haben
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3JfRL2FYIM




 Da sieht man es mal wieder Deutschland geht den Bach runter und wird durch so ein schwachsinn noch beschleunigt. FALLS es wirklich zu einer erweiterung dieses komischen Paragraphen kommen sollte (was ich bezweifle) und wie in dem Bericht erwähnt die Hersteller ins Ausland wandern hat Deutschland damit eine von Vielen Einnahmequellen verloren. Dann heißt es auf wiedersehen jowood und andere gute schmieden die aus D kommen. Die haben doch einen an der klatsche. 

ps danke für die verlinkung vom bericht....


----------



## Foxhound (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mephisto18m am 23.02.2007 03:10 schrieb:
			
		

> der Presserat ist hier der falsche Ansprechpartner, denn ein Fernsehbericht ist kein Printmedium.



Leider wahr:


> Für den Rundfunk, Gegendarstellungs- und Schmerzensgeldansprüche sowie Anzeigen und Werbung ist der Presserat nicht zuständig.



Chekliste Beschwerde
(PDF)

Wäre aber trotzdem eine gute Möglichkeit gewesen.


----------



## Foxhound (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Nach dem Beitrag gestern habe ich mich ernsthaft gefragt (so wie viele andere hier auch), wieso Spiele gezeigt wurden, die in Deutschland entweder "Ab 18" oder nicht in den gezeigten Version im Handel erhältlich sind.

Die Aussage von Frau Zypries trifft hier genau zu: Das Gesetz in jetziger Form verhindert, dass Jugendliche solche Spiele kaufen können (ungeschnittene bzw. "Ab 18" - Versionen). 
Und: Wie soll ein schärferes Gesetz besser verhindern, dass solche Spiele gespielt werden. Wenn Jugendliche heute an solche Spiele kommen, dann wird das auch mit neuem Gesetz der Fall sein. 

Jugendschutz ja, aber erstens kein Verbot und zweitens sollten alle Erwachsenen das Recht haben, zu spielen, was sie wollen.

Was ich gemerkt habe: Die Redaktion hält sich dezent aus dieser Diskussion heraus. Was denkt ihr über den Beitrag? Oder über die Kommentare der User?
Zeigt eurer Interesse!


----------



## Foxhound (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				sonic2045 am 23.02.2007 07:57 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]und wie in dem Bericht erwähnt die Hersteller ins Ausland wandern hat Deutschland damit eine von Vielen Einnahmequellen verloren [...]



Zumal ja auch jedes der gezeigten Spiele aus Deutschen Landen stammt...
Ein Verbot verhindert sicherlich die Entwicklung. --> "Na dann"!


----------



## moon111 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mephisto18m am 23.02.2007 03:10 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 23.02.2007 00:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Zitat*
*Moon111*
Die Idee mit einer *Beschwerde beim Presserat *ist eine sehr gute !
Auch wenn dieser augenscheinlich nicht direkt für das Fernsehen zuständig ist, so können diese zumindest in solch einem Fall eines "unglaublich gezielt unsachgemäßen Berichts", an eine zuständige Institution verweisen. 
Diese Beschwerde sollte eigentlich von PCGames (vielleicht auch mal im Verbund mit anderen großen Game-Zeitschriften) erfolgen. 
Gleichermaßen würden aber auch zahlreich eingegengene Beschwerden beim Presserat (bitte nur Erwachsene) ein dickes Ausrufezeichen *(!)* setzen. 
Man merkt zumindest, das in unserer Presselandschaft etwas überhaupt nicht mehr in Ordnung ist und *gezielt diffamiert und unsachgemäß bis beleidigend* berichtet wird. Eine ganze Branche und und Millionen friedlicher Anhänger dieser Spielsparte werden somit in den Dreck gezogen.

PS: Bei einer direkten Beschwerde bitte immer sehr sachlich bleiben, und nüchtern die Fakten beschreiben !
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


@ Mephisto18m  
Auch wenn es schwer fällt, bitte auch die vorherigen Postings durchlesen !
Das der Presserat nicht direkt für das Fernsehen zuständig ist, wissen wir.
Wenn du das Organ kennst, welches für die Überwachung des Fernsehens zuständig ist, dann bitte hier mitteilen. 
Vielleicht kann uns in diesem Fall auch ein PC-Games Redakteur weiterhelfen ... die sollten es doch wissen.
Warum wir es über den Presserat versuchen wollen, siehst du in meinem vorherigen Post. (siehe oben)


----------



## Chester2xlc (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hier is nochmal der Beitrag zum Anschauen

http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2007/t_cid-3710940_mid-3718402_typ-mshigh_loc-int.html


----------



## Weird_Sheep (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Chester2xlc am 23.02.2007 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier is nochmal der Beitrag zum Anschauen
> 
> http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2007/t_cid-3710940_mid-3718402_typ-mshigh_loc-int.html



Wow, so viele faktische Fehler in so wenig Zeit. Nicht schlecht.
Egoshooter sagen und Pate und GTAA (auch noch modifiziert) zeigen...
Dummerweise merkt das die Zielgruppe überhaupt nicht und wird manipuliert, ist halt schon schön zu sehen, dass unsere öffentlich rechtlichen Medien zu neutral gegenüber der Politik sind.

Das Beste war aber die Sorge vor den Slogans der Kriegsgeneration, während so was vom Internetspezialist (hey, Internet, der muss ja Ahnung haben!) daher gesagt wird, brüten unsere ewig gestrigen Politiker, wie sie sämtliche Freiheiten der Bürger im Überwachungsstaat abschaffen! 

Und zwar mit sämtlichen technischen Finessen, von denen die Schaffer der Weltkriegsslogans nur geträumt hätten.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

jetzt ratet mal, was die firma *PANAMP* unter anderem - ganz zufällig natürlich nur - so in ihrem portfolio hat:

einen *EGO-SHOOTER-FILTER* (was auch immer das genau sein mag). 

ein schelm, wer böses dabei denkt....


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

und hier ist cod- seite des einen spezialisten, den sie interviewt haben.
unter impressum findet ihr seine anschrift und die telefonnummer.

macht damit, was ihr wollt....   

http://www.codw.net/include.php?path=start.php


----------



## Nirnaeth (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich denke jede Generation hat Ihre Besonderheiten, die an die  gesellschaftliche Situation aneckt. In den 60er waren es die Hippies und die Studentenbewegungen in den 90ern die Technomusik und heute sind es die Spiele. 

Das unsere Politiker daraus nicht gelernt haben ist traurig, doch unsere Politiker sind doch alles nur Marionetten die so reden wie gerade der Wind weht. Die meisten Politiker haben doch schon ein Alter erreicht, das schon jenseits von Gut und Böse ist. Solche Leute wollen ein modernes Deutschland schaffen?   

Warum verbieten sie nicht die ganzen verblödenden Nachmittagsshows? Warum   verbietet niemand das Volksverdummungsblatt Nr. 1 "Bild"? Warum verbietet niemand "Volksmusik"? Warum verbietet niemand die ganzen retorten und Casting schmusidusi Bands wie Tokio Hotel, Kübelböck etc?

Wenn ein Kind austickt, dann liegt das doch daran dass die Eltern und die ganze jetzige erhobene Zeigefingersociety die Jahre vorher versagt hat  . Wenn heute schon 9 jährige mit Zigaretten und Alkohol auf der Strasse rumlaufen, dann muss ich schon fragen. Wo sind da die Eltern? Wieso ist es soweit gekommen.

Ich denke bei 1% der Spieler sollte man darauf achten, was man dem zum spielen gibt. Bei 99% der Politiker sollte man darauf achten was sie machen, weil sie nur dem Wind folgen und nur heiße Luft reden.


----------



## King-of-Pain (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 23.02.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt ratet mal, was die firma *PANAMP* unter anderem - ganz zufällig natürlich nur - so in ihrem portfolio hat:
> 
> einen *EGO-SHOOTER-FILTER* (was auch immer das genau sein mag).
> 
> ein schelm, wer böses dabei denkt....



was ich grade über lege
bei der vergewaltigungs scene    lief ja Nirvana - Rape me (zumindest wenn mich nciht alles täuscht) sit das lied eigentlich im normalen GTA SA soundtrack oder nur der besseren verständnis wegen drinne? 
abgesehn davon das das doch wenn auch nur beim Autofahren kommen dürfte *g*


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Joah, war Rape Me. *g* Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass das da mit bei war... aber ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## STF (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Foxhound am 23.02.2007 08:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mephisto18m am 23.02.2007 03:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann müsste es wohl der Runfunkrat sein, oder?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rundfunkrat

Und in dem Fall der NDR-Rundfunkrat:
http://www1.ndr.de/ndr_pages_std/0,2570,OID1072860,00.html

Mitgklieder:
http://www1.ndr.de/ndr_pages_std/0,2570,OID1069904_REF_SPC1072860,00.html

NDR-Staatsvertrag:
http://www1.ndr.de/container/ndr_style_file_default/0,2300,OID1626966_REF11186,00.pdf

Anbei verlinke ich auch noch mal die Adresse von Spassbremse:
http://www.gruene-fraktion-bayern.de/cms/kultur_und_medien/dok/5/5861.finger_weg_von_zdf_und_ard_bayerischer_s.htm

Allerdings kapier ich dann gar nix mehr, denn in Bayern ist ja u.a. Günther Beckstein Rundfunkrat:
http://www.br-online.de/br-intern/organisation/rundfunkrat_mitglieder.shtml


----------



## Afroman4peace (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Danke! Dann probier ich es woanders!


----------



## Chemenu (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Sumpfling am 23.02.2007 04:13 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 23.02.2007 01:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  



> *Aber mal nebenbei welches Spiel ist das was gleich zu Beginn gezeigt wird wo der mit dem dicken Maschinengewehr auf die Soldaten schießt die so realistisch zusammenbrechen (sehr geile Grafik) *



Das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 23.02.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt ratet mal, was die firma *PANAMP* unter anderem - ganz zufällig natürlich nur - so in ihrem portfolio hat:
> 
> einen *EGO-SHOOTER-FILTER* (was auch immer das genau sein mag).
> 
> ein schelm, wer böses dabei denkt....



Die Studie dazu, liest sich auch sehr neutral:



> Hamburg, den 25.01.2007. Im Auftrag einer öffentlich rechtlichen Sendeanstalt, wurde die Online-Nutzung von Killerspielen in Europa analysiert. Das Ergebnis ist erschreckend, selbst der 2. Weltkrieg wird online fortgesetzt.
> 
> Am Anfang der sechs monatigen Analyse zur Online-Nutzung von Killerspielen stand die Frage, was ist überhaupt ein Killerspiel. Die Definierung leistete der IT-Sicherheitsexperte, Bert Weingarten:
> 
> ...



Und die Sitemap erst...


----------



## RickSkywalker (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> > *Aber mal nebenbei welches Spiel ist das was gleich zu Beginn gezeigt wird wo der mit dem dicken Maschinengewehr auf die Soldaten schießt die so realistisch zusammenbrechen (sehr geile Grafik) *
> 
> 
> 
> Das würde mich auch interessieren!



Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter, der Depp schießt aber auf seine eigenen Kameraden.


----------



## Rattenfaenger (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich hab den "Bericht" noch nicht gesehen, aber wenns wirklich so ist wie alle schreiben, könnte man doch mal Rockstar/Take 2 darauf aufmerksam machen was da so falsches über GTA gebracht wird. Vielleicht verklagen die dann die ARD und dann dringt des ganze mal an die Öffentlichkeit.

Nur so ne Idee


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 23.02.2007 00:58 schrieb:
			
		

> BigL am 22.02.2007 23:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Online:
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-2038859812681514855&hl=de


----------



## Sukultan (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

So einen Bericht hätte ich von "Frontal 21" oder "Spiegel TV" erwartet, aber nicht bei "Panorama". Das ist ganz schön enttäuschend.


----------



## Mephisto18m (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

hier nochmal ansehen:

http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2007/t_cid-3710940_mid-3718402_.html


----------



## STF (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				RickSkywalker am 23.02.2007 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > > *Aber mal nebenbei welches Spiel ist das was gleich zu Beginn gezeigt wird wo der mit dem dicken Maschinengewehr auf die Soldaten schießt die so realistisch zusammenbrechen (sehr geile Grafik) *
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Genau, hab ich mir auch gedacht. Aber sicher war ich mir nicht.
Ich hab die Demo nur 5 min gespielt.


----------



## NRWunited (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				STF am 23.02.2007 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> RickSkywalker am 23.02.2007 10:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich würde noch mehr interessieren in welchen Spielen man angeblich vergewaltigt ??? Der kurze Ausschnitt wo der Typ auf dem Mädel liegt sah sehr nach nem modifizierten HotCoffe Mod aus oder wie auch immer der heißen mag. Jaja immer schön das Wort *vergewaltigen* fallen lassen, das schockt den unwissenden Zuschauer noch mehr. Oh mein Gott ich glaub mir wird ...


----------



## Chemenu (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				NRWunited am 23.02.2007 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde noch mehr interessieren in welchen Spielen man angeblich vergewaltigt ??? Der kurze Ausschnitt wo der Typ auf dem Mädel liegt sah sehr nach nem modifizierten HotCoffe Mod aus oder wie auch immer der heißen mag. Jaja immer schön das Wort *vergewaltigen* fallen lassen, das schockt den unwissenden Zuschauer noch mehr. Oh mein Gott ich glaub mir wird ...



Ja das war die HotCoffee-Mod, und hat mit Vergewaltigung genauso viel zu tun, wie Panorama mit objektiver Berichterstattung...   

/Klischee-Mode ON
Ich glaub ich schlüpf jetz erstmal in meine SS-Uniform, häng die Hakenkreuze an die Wand und zock etwas DoD und CoD... und wenn ich dann in den Spielen genügend Soldaten getötet, Leichen gefleddert, Juden gefoltert und vergast habe, dann werde ich einen neuen Vergewaltigungsrekord in San Andreas aufstellen... danach vielleicht noch paar Zombies in DOOM³ die Kettensäge anal einführen... was ein Spaß...  
/Klischee-Mode OFF


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 23.02.2007 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Und die Sitemap erst...


Wahahahaha... Bwuahahahaha.... *Tränen wegwisch*

Ich lach mich scheckig. Das will ne Internetsicherheitsfirma sein? Die so ne krüpplige Webpräsenz haben die *nicht mal mit Opera richtig funktioniert*? 

Bwuahahaha... *rofl*

Das sind FachIdioten und sonst gar nix.


----------



## STF (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Rattenfaenger am 23.02.2007 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den "Bericht" noch nicht gesehen, aber wenns wirklich so ist wie alle schreiben, könnte man doch mal Rockstar/Take 2 darauf aufmerksam machen was da so falsches über GTA gebracht wird. Vielleicht verklagen die dann die ARD und dann dringt des ganze mal an die Öffentlichkeit.
> 
> Nur so ne Idee



Dann wäre wohl Heinz Henn (DSDS-Jurymitglied) ein Ansprechpartner, zumindestens war er 2003 bei Take Two Interactive im European Publishing Team beschäftigt, ober er dort immer noch ist weiß ich leider nicht.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinz_Henn

Ansonsten sind wohl hier Verantwortliche zu finden: http://www.take2.de/index.php?p=biographies
http://www.take2.de/index.php?p=pr&year=all
http://www.take2.de/index.php?p=global_contacts

Eigentlich müssten die auf so eine Diffamierung reagieren.
Wäre jedenfalls mal interessant.



			
				NRWunited am 23.02.2007 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde noch mehr interessieren in welchen Spielen man angeblich vergewaltigt ??? Der kurze Ausschnitt wo der Typ auf dem Mädel liegt sah sehr nach nem modifizierten HotCoffe Mod aus oder wie auch immer der heißen mag. Jaja immer schön das Wort *vergewaltigen* fallen lassen, das schockt den unwissenden Zuschauer noch mehr. Oh mein Gott ich glaub mir wird ...



Tja, nach dieser Denkweise "vergewaltigen" die Mitarbeiter von Panaorama:
- Anja Reschke
- Stephan Wels
- Thomas Berndt
- Ben Bolz
- Maike Rudolph
- Dietmar Schiffermüller
- Volker Steinhoff
- Tamara Anthony
- Stefan Buchen
- Michael Cordero
wohl auch des öfteren ihre Partner oder werden "vergewaltigt"

Eigentlich geht es doch bei der Hot Coffee Mod nur um die sexuelle Handlung, aber nicht aus Zwang. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
Einen Link poste ich in diesem Zusammenhang aber nicht. 
Google ist dein Freund. 
Ich hab die Mod auch noch nie ausprobiert.

Sowas ist mehr als die Verdrehung von Tatsachen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				STF am 23.02.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas ist mehr als die Verdrehung von Tatsachen.




das ist keine verdrehung von tatsachen, das ist eine glatte lüge.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 23.02.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 23.02.2007 11:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei mich hier wieder interessiert, ob die _Macher_ dieser Sendung das glauen, was sie ihren Zuschauern erzählen.

Wobei es ja eigentlich egal ist ob sie wissentlich Lügen verbreiten oder aus reiner Fehlinformation / Desinteresse an der Wahrheit.

Fakt ist, der ganze Bericht ist, aus journalistischer Sicht, einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## STF (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 23.02.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 23.02.2007 11:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja geschrieben "mehr als"...
Aber du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht.

@ Ra-Tiel



			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.02.2007 05:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ... viel Text ...



Deinen Ausführungen, auf Seite 26, kann ich nur vollkommen zustimmen.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Nö, du musst dich vorher schon um das Mädel kümmern. Heisst zum Tanzen, trinken, essen gehen. Also sie ist deine Freundin und wird absolut zu nix gezwungen. Evtl. stört es ja hier das es vorehelicher Geschlechstverkehr ist???   

greetz


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				C-Lan-marine am 22.02.2007 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> besonders wie sie sagen wer alles CoD spielt: "Familienväter, Schüler und NAZIS" Also wirklich ey wieviel % der CoD Spieler sind Nazis?? Da kann ich genauso sagen: Battlefield2 spielen Schüler Väter und AMERIKANER


Das Nazis, bzw. Leute mit starkem Faible für "Landser-Romantik" solche Spiele spielen, ist leider kein Geheimnis. Zwar ist die Anzahl der "wirklich" Rechten wohl eher zu vernachlässigen, aber existent sind sie imho trotzdem. Besonders in den USA üben Nazisymbolik, Naziheldentum, und das Image vom stolzen SS-Kämpfer eine ungeheure Faszination aus. Wenn man sich mal besondere US-Server rauspickt (z.B. bei DoD), dann wird man schon freundlich mit einem “***” (ja, mit “ai”) begrüßt , oder an jeder Ecke wird mit den Begriffen “Hitler”, “Waffen SS” etc. rumhantiert. Wir, die “Krauts”, sind da aber oftmals auch nicht besser, auch auf deutschen Servern laufen ausreichend Idioten rum, die meinen mit ihrem erhobenen Arm und dem Spruch “Flieg Geil mein Rührer!” (Anmerkung: Originalformulierung ist dem Autor bekannt) auf dem Lippen Frags oder Siege kommentieren zu müssen. Vielleicht sind dies keine “echten” Nazis, sondern nur Leute die ein starkes Bedürfnis nach Aufmerksamkeit haben, aber Schandflecke in der Medienlandschaft sind sie trotzdem.

Zum Bericht der Sendung: Interessant, wie extrem behaftet mit Klischees man mal wieder an die Sache rangegangen ist, und mit keinem Wort erwähnt hat, dass 90% der Spiele mit diesen Inhalten nicht in dieser Form bei uns verkauft werden, bzw. bereits im Voraus mit einer “Ü18” Klassifizierung in den Handel gelangen. Jugendschutz würde nicht funktionieren? Keine Verbote? Also wenn ich an die Indizierungen von Condemned, Max Payne 1, Gears of War, Total Overdose, Postal 2, Far Cry erste Auflage, El Matador (uncut) und die Beschlagnahmung von Manhunt denke, dann finde ich eigentlich schon, dass unser Jugendschutz funktioniert, und er würde besser funktionieren, wenn eben die Eltern sich mehr um die Interessen der Kinder kümmern würden. Aber genau auf diese _Kernproblematik_ wurde nicht eingegangen: Die mangelnde Bereitschaft der Eltern den Spielfluss der Kinder zu regulieren bzw. einzuschränken und bestimmte Spiele konsequent verbieten. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

golem.de: NDR-Fernsehen: Highscore durch Vergewaltigung?


----------



## CGeiser (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Der Artikel ist heute in einer Tageszeitung erschienen. Ich dachte, vielleicht interessiert sich ja jemand dafür.

http://tages-anzeiger.ch/dyn/digital/games/722249.html


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				CGeiser am 23.02.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Artikel ist heute in einer Tageszeitung erschienen. Ich dachte, vielleicht interessiert sich ja jemand dafür.
> 
> http://tages-anzeiger.ch/dyn/digital/games/722249.html






> Es scheint, dass der Comic-Streit in den USA ein klassischer Konflikt zwischen zwei Generationen um ein neues Massenmedium war. Er löste sich erst, als die ältere Generation ausstarb.




dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es bei uns nicht ganz so lange dauert...


----------



## Afroman4peace (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Nehmt alle an der Umfrage von Panorama teil! ( wenn ihr es wollt und entscheidet selbst [scheiß Anwalt])
http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama


----------



## Teslatier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 23.02.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> CGeiser am 23.02.2007 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei dieser Panorama Umfrage:
Sollten die so genannten Killerspiele generell verboten werden?

Ja
0,5 %

Nein
99,5 %

Dafür gibts auch nochmal ein 
Naja, scheinbar haben noch nicht viele abgestimmt. Ich stell mir eigentlich ein 50/50 Endergebnis vor.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

aus dem panorama- forum :




> Der Text von Panorama oder doch lieber der andere, welcher ist richtig.
> Entscheiden Sie selbst:
> 
> Sie heißen “Final Fantasy”, “Der Pate” oder "Call of Duty“. Ihr Ziel ist immer gleich: Menschen jagen, foltern, töten. Die Jäger sitzen vor dem Bildschirm, ihre Waffe ist der Joy-Stick. Doch in letzter Zeit wird immer wieder die Frage gestellt, ob derartige Spiele Auslöser sein können für tatsächliche Greueltaten - in Littleton, Erfurt oder zuletzt in Tessin. Bayern will die so genannten Killerspiele jetzt über eine Initiative im Bundesrat verbieten. Die Bundesjustizministerin ist dagegen.
> ...



respekt !


----------



## CGeiser (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 23.02.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> CGeiser am 23.02.2007 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wir ja alle durch die Videospiele zu blutrünstigen Monstern geworden sind, wirds wohl nicht lange gehen bis die alte Generation ausgestorben ist


----------



## Afroman4peace (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

auch ein WIRKLICH sehr guter Beitrag aus dem Panoramaforum:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren der Panaorama Redaktion,

ich glaube Inhaltlich ist in den vorherigen Einträgen alles relevante behandelt worden so das ich darauf verzichte alles inhaltlich falsche oder ungenügent Recherchierte nochmals aufzuführen!

Einen Punkt muss ich allerdings nochmals betonen:

Sie werden durch öffentliche Mittel finanziert - Ich möchte Ihnen hiermit nochmals dringend nahelegen die entsprechenden Vorraussetzungen und Bestimmungen zu studieren! Viele Ihrer Berrichte der letzten Jahre und dieser "Killerspiele Bericht" im speziellen verletzen nachhaltig die für Sie maßgeblichen Regularien! Das hat auch nichts mit Pressefreiheit zu tuen. Pressefreiheit ist wichtig und richtig. Sie hingegen bewegen sich aber deutlich beweisbar in Richtung von Starftatbeständen mit Ihrer Berrichterstattung.

In Ihrem eigenen Redaktions Interrese und im Interrese der weiteren Förderung der öffentliche rechtllichen Programme als unabhängiger glaubhafter Informationsquelle sollten Sie zukünfigt unbedingt mehr sorgafalt bei den Recherchen zu Ihren Berichten walten lassen."

Ich frag mich ob man die wirklich anzeigen kann...(Frage an alle Anwälter hier)


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

die idee, dass rockstar (GTA) ne klage anstreben könnte, halte ich für abwegig, denn im bericht wurde das spiel namentlich gar nicht genannt, insofern kann nur ein "insider" wissen, welches spiel da gezeigt wurde, und der wiederum weiß ja, dass es quatsch ist, was da zu den bildern gesagt wurde. insofern fand da gar keine diffamierung oder so was statt...


und die aussage an sich "spiele, in denen man für qäulen punkte bekommt, müssen verboten werden", die ist ja o.k, nur: es wird der eindruck erweckt, dass normale in D teils ab16 erhältliche games solche inhalte haben, und zwar auch als HAUPTinhalt und nicht zB als zuschauer eines mafia-mordes per kehle durchschneiden in einer cut-szene (im wahrsten sinne...). und DAS ist das schlimme an solchen berichten


----------



## Omti (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 23.02.2007 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich ob man die wirklich anzeigen kann...(Frage an alle Anwälter hier)



Hoffe ich doch...
das sollte dann mal dazu führen das die besser recherchieren. So ist das einfach nur armselig.


----------



## CGeiser (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 23.02.2007 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> auch ein WIRKLICH sehr guter Beitrag aus dem Panoramaforum:
> 
> "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren der Panaorama Redaktion,
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar kein Anwalt, aber ich denke nicht, dass Du mit einer Anzeige Erfolg haben wirst, denn dazu müsste Dir ein nachweislicher Schaden oder Nachteil durch die Sendung entstanden sein. Nicht das es unmöglich wäre einen solchen zu erleiden, (ich selbst habe schon eine Stelle nicht bekommen weil ich Computerspiele als Hobby angegeben habe (vor 10 Jahren war das)) der direkte Nachweis die Sendung habe zu dem Schaden/Nachteil geführt, dürfte aber problematisch werden.

Beschwerde kannst Du aber getrost einlegen. Je mehr, desto besser.


----------



## error16 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				CGeiser am 23.02.2007 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Afroman4peace am 23.02.2007 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nun denken das ein Klage wege diskrimierunge einer "Minderheit" doch sehr gut durchkommen würde.


----------



## Boesor (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				error16 am 23.02.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun denken das ein Klage wege diskrimierunge einer "Minderheit" doch sehr gut durchkommen würde.



Vergiß es, dann würde es die BILD Zeitung schon nicht mehr geben.....


----------



## STF (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.02.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Nazis in der "Szene" ...
> Regards, eX!



Klar ist das so. Ich glaub das wissen wir auch alle, bzw. die meisten hier.
Auch wenn das natürlich kein gutes Licht auf uns "normale" Gamer wirft.
"Schwarze" Schafe gibt es überall. Auch in der BW, aber deshalb sind doch dort nicht gleich alles braune & schwarze Gestalten.  

Allerdings die Behauptung, von Panorama, das jemand der diese WW2-Shooter spielt gleich automatisch ein Nazi ist, ist einfach der größte Dreck. 
Für sowas sollten diese Propagandisten ordentlich bestraft werden. 
Auch für den anderen Schund den sie sich im Beitrag zusammen gereimt haben.
So gehts einfach nicht.
Ich Spiele auch verschiedene WW2-Shooter, aber ich beschäftige mich auch sehr kritisch mit dem 2. Weltkrieg, dem dritten Reich & allgemein mit Geschichte.
Wieviele Opas & Omas waren in der HJ bzw. beim BdM? Diese Menschen bezeichne ich auch nicht als Nazis, obwohl es da vielleicht auch Ausnahmen gibt.


----------



## Boesor (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				STF am 23.02.2007 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings die Behauptung, von Panorama, das jemand der diese WW2-Shooter spielt gleich automatisch ein Nazi ist, ist einfach der größte Dreck.
> Für sowas sollten diese Propagandisten ordentlich bestraft werden.




Diese Behauptung wurde nicht aufgestellt, es hieß lediglich das Familienväter, Schüler, Nazis das Spiel spielen.
Also, sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				STF am 23.02.2007 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So gehts einfach nicht.
> Ich Spiele auch verschiedene WW2-Shooter, aber ich beschäftige mich auch sehr kritisch mit dem 2. Weltkrieg, dem dritten Reich & allgemein mit Geschichte.
> Wieviele Opas & Omas waren in der HJ bzw. beim BdM? Diese Menschen bezeichne ich auch nicht als Nazis, obwohl es da vielleicht auch Ausnahmen gibt.



nun, es scheint natürlich für viele schon eine "verharmlosung" zu sein, wenn man spielerisch den WK2 nachspielt. aber das liegt eben hauptsächlich daran, dass die meisten bürger eben mit games nichts am hut haben und meinen, wer ein WK2 game spielt findet den WK2 auch toll... und es gibt ja noch zeitzeugen des WK2. so dass es auch beroffene gibt, zB gegen ein spiel über den amerikanischen bürgerkrieg oder ein mittelalter-"shooter" würden die, die sich grad so aufregen, sicher deutlich weniger sagen zum thema "verharmlosung!"

ebenso wird völlig außer acht gelassen, dass die WK2 spiele in den letzten 2-3 jahren zu 99% wegen des "jubiläums" des D-days aufkamen und in dessen zusammenhang auch viel aufgeklärt und wieder in erinnnerung gerufen wurde, das ansonsten den jugendlichen von heute niemals bewußt geworden wäre. und was auch nir erwähnt wird ist, dass man bei den meisten games in der kampagne mit story-inhalten ohnehin nur die allierten spielen kann, und wenn man mal doch auch die dt. seite spelen kann, dann wird NIE die "philosophie" der wehrmachtsseite allgemein als "heldenhaft" oder so dargestellt, sondern es geht im grunde immer um ein einzelschiksal eines dt. soldaten/heerführers wie zB bei panzers, das völlig unpolitisch geschildert wird. im MP-modus widerum geht es ja nicht darum, "nazi" zu sein, sondern es gibt halt nunmal 2-3 parteien, und zwecks erkennung hat man entweder dt. oder US-uniform an, das ist alles. wer da "nazi" spielt, weil es nazis toll findet, der hat ganz andere probleme als "killerspiele"...


----------



## Afroman4peace (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

In Panorama wurden gestern Bilder von der englischen Version von Doom3 gezeigt. Da die englische Version hierzulande intendiert ist ist es verboten dafür zu werben, es zu verbreiten und natürlich auch noch vor 24 Uhr ohne Altershinweiß zu zeigen!(meine Kinder waren ganz geshockt und haben dadurch einen Schaden erlitten(an die Anwälte).


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

OMG so viel Schwachsinn an einem Stück, wie in dem Bericht, hab ich selten gesehen. Das Ganze ist ja nichts anderes als eine Ansammlung von Unwahrheiten. Gerade das mit dem Hot Coffee Mod und das man da Frauen vergewaltigen müsste, hat ja den Vogel komplett abgeschossen.
Traurig ist das Ganze auch in folgender Hinsicht: Wenn man sieht wie einseitig und hetzerisch über Computerspiele berichtet wird, dann muss ja wohl davon ausgehen, dass zu anderen Themen in der Sendung genauso unseriös berichtet wird.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 23.02.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> In Panorama wurden gestern Bilder von der englischen Version von Doom3 gezeigt. Da die englische Version hierzulande intendiert ist ist es verboten dafür zu werben, es zu verbreiten und natürlich auch noch vor 24 Uhr ohne Altershinweiß zu zeigen!(meine Kinder waren ganz geshockt und haben dadurch einen Schaden erlitten(an die Anwälte).


Bitte keine Halbwahrheiten verbreiten! Es reicht wenn die Medien dies tun. D3 wurde nicht indiziert. Es gibt "nur" eine englische Version des Spiels.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Afroman4peace (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.02.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Afroman4peace am 23.02.2007 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die gezeigte Version von Domm 3 war aber auf keinen fall Orginal denn mir ist es noch nie gelungen jemanden in diesen spiel zu zerstückeln.

es ist richtig das es keine wirkliche deutsche version gibt aber Doom 3 wurde auf jedenfall in Deutschland zensiert!


----------



## HanFred (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 23.02.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist richtig das es keine wirkliche deutsche version gibt aber Doom 3 wurde auf jedenfall in Deutschland zensiert!


nein, wurde es nicht.
im bericht sah man das normale Doom3, allerdings mit einer subtil hineingeschnittenen szene aus Condemned.
das nennt man manipulation.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 23.02.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 23.02.2007 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein. Menschen / Zombies können dort "zerfallen", was im Moment des Vorgangs so aussieht, als würde man jemanden "zerstückeln". Doom 3 (weder Erstauflage, noch Pyramiden-Fassung) wurden hier zensiert. Das Spiel hatte keine Freigabe, war demnach ab 18. Wurde aber nicht, wie z.B. Quake 4, indiziert / zensiert.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 23.02.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Die gezeigte Version von Domm 3 war aber auf keinen fall Orginal denn mir ist es noch nie gelungen jemanden in diesen spiel zu zerstückeln.
> 
> es ist richtig das es keine wirkliche deutsche version gibt aber Doom 3 wurde auf jedenfall in Deutschland zensiert!


 das ist nicht korrekt. doom³ ist ohne irgendwelche "zensierung" in D ganz normal "ohne jugendfreigabe"; also ab18 erhältlich. allerdings: das addon war in gefahr, indiziert zu werden, und wurde daher nie in D offiziell veröffentlicht.

aber ZENSIERT wurde da gar nix...


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 23.02.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Die gezeigte Version von Domm 3 war aber auf keinen fall Orginal denn mir ist es noch nie gelungen jemanden in diesen spiel zu zerstückeln.
> 
> es ist richtig das es keine wirkliche deutsche version gibt aber Doom 3 wurde auf jedenfall in Deutschland zensiert!



Nein, die Versionen waren alle gleich. 
Vielleicht verwendeten die auch irgendeinen Mod, so dass es möglich war die Gegner zu zerstückeln. Es gibt ja auch diverse Mods, dass die Gegner liegen bleiben und sich nicht in Luft auflösen etc.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Traurig ist das Ganze auch in folgender Hinsicht: Wenn man sieht wie einseitig und hetzerisch über Computerspiele berichtet wird, dann muss ja wohl davon ausgehen, dass zu anderen Themen in der Sendung genauso unseriös berichtet wird.


Für mich sind die ÖR Sender damit im Allgemeinen gestorben, und zwar genau aus dem Grund den du ansprichst.

Wenn sie es schon bei etwas derart trivialem und eigentlich einfachem wie Computerspielen nicht auf die Reihe bringen seriös und neutral zu berichten, wer garantiert mir dass sie auch bei anderen, weit wichtigeren, Themen nicht vorsätzlich Fehlinformationen und Lügen verbreiten?

Wer garantiert mir dass (unter Berücksichtigung von Spassbremses Link) die Hochrechnungen und Wahlprognosen nicht gezielt manipuliert werden um das Ergebnis zu beeinflussen? Wer sagt mir, dass die tatsächlichen Skandale über Gammelfleisch und Co nicht totgeschwiegen werden wegen diversen "Gefallen" der Unionsführung an "Parteibrüder"?

Alles ein korrupter verlogener Haufen.


----------



## Afroman4peace (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.02.2007 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Afroman4peace am 23.02.2007 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok du hast recht! Man muss zugeben die Manipulation war gut!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.02.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer garantiert mir dass (unter Berücksichtigung von Spassbremses Link) die Hochrechnungen und Wahlprognosen nicht gezielt manipuliert werden um das Ergebnis zu beeinflussen?


 das gilt erstens für ALLE sender und zeitungen und zweitens darf man AFAIK 2-4 wochen vor einer wahl keine wahlprognosen mehr im TV veröffentlichen

außerdem: wie willst du mit prognosen denn manipulieren? es kann ja maximal ein nicht-wähler sagen "oh, meine am ehesten bevorzugte partei hat so wenig %? dann geh ich lieber doch zur wahl", und das wäre IMHO sogar positiv, wenn mehr leute wählen gehen würden...




> Wer sagt mir, dass die tatsächlichen Skandale über Gammelfleisch und Co nicht totgeschwiegen werden wegen diversen "Gefallen" der Unionsführung an "Parteibrüder"?


 die tatsächlichen skandale?    das was aufegedeckt wurde ist doch schon mehr als genug... und zudem könnten die ÖR ja nicht verhindern, dass dann private sender darüber berichten... und irgendeiner WIRD berichten, denn wenn einr ne story hat, die andere nicht haben, dann ist das gold wert





> Alles ein korrupter verlogener Haufen.


 das ist ebenso schwachsinn... es gibt genug sendungen, die neutral sind bzw. nicht der konservativ-altertümlichen weltanschauen fröhnen. schau dir mal zB ZAPP an, das ist ein medienmagazin der ÖR, die ziehen sogar über andere sendungen aus dem eigenen hause her und kritisieren diese. oder auch zB polylux, oder TTT, die sind eher liberal/"alternativ". auch bei AFAIK monitor kam ein objektiver bericht über "killerspiele". es gibt bei den politmagazinen genau wie bei den zeitungen halt eher rechts-konservativ und eher links ausgerichtete tendenzen in den redaktionen. GANZ neutral ist eh nicht möglich.


----------



## STF (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 23.02.2007 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Behauptung wurde nicht aufgestellt, es hieß lediglich das Familienväter, Schüler, Nazis das Spiel spielen.
> Also, sachlich bleiben.



Ok, da habe ich mich wohl vertan.
Allerdings alle diese Gruppen in einem Satz zu nennen und gleich im Anschluss den Aspekt mit der Modifikation zu bringen, macht die Sache auch nicht besser.
Grade die "unwissenden" Zuschauer bekommen somit einen ganz falschen Eindruck. Das hat mich halt gestört.
Ich entschuldige mich hiermit.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 23.02.2007 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> . allerdings: das addon war in gefahr, indiziert zu werden, und wurde daher nie in D offiziell veröffentlicht.



Das Addon ist indiziert. Wikipedia

Was ist eigentlich mit BPJM.com los, die wollen nun das Alter prüfen?


----------



## Christian2510 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Was mir immer wieder auffällt ist, wie dumm eigentlich Günther Beckstein ist ..
Damit meine ich nicht mal die Politik, welche er macht, sondern sein Auftreten und Wirken in den meisten Interviews.
Der Mann hat Abitur, Rechtswissenschaften studiert, war eigenständiger Rechtsanwalt, promovierte zum Dr. jur. und hat anschließend noch eine achtbare politsche Karriere hinlegt - wie schafft das ein Mann, der in Interviews so komplett unbeholfen wirkt?


----------



## Boesor (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.02.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nu sei doch nicht so pauschal


----------



## Afroman4peace (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

hallo ich habe mich ein bisschen rechachiert: 
Die gezeigten Szenen stammen vermudlich von der US- Version oder einer modizierten Version.

Die US- Version ist hier sehr wohl  intendiert!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doom#Doom_3:_Resurrection_of_Evil


----------



## ggp (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Auszug aus unserer Verfassung:

Artikel 2 (1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmässige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstösst.

Artikel 5 (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äussern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.


Das größte Problem sehe ich darin, das ein Großteil der Bürger über die Thematik gar nicht oder durch die Massenmedien bewusst falsch informiert werden und damit eine sachliche und angemessene Diskussion zu dem Thema überhaupt nicht mehr möglich ist.
Den meisten Boulevard-Journalisten, die zu diesem Thema schreiben bzw. TV-Beiträge erstellen, geht es vor allem darum, durch bewußte Fehlinformationen auflagenstarke Schlagzeilen zu produzieren. Ein relativ risikoloses Unterfangen, weil eh die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung laut Umfragen für ein solches Verbot ist. Das den meisten der Befragten (inkl. der sie befragenden Journalisten) das nötige Hintergrundwissen fehlt, um solch ein Thema auch adäquat diskutieren und beurteilen zu können, wird tunlichst verschwiegen.
Die Bigotterie einiger Politiker und Journalisten dreht einem dabei den Magen um - da werden tragische Fehlverhalten einzelner (Amokläufe in Emsdetten und Greifswald) zum Anlass genommen, die eigenen, fragwürdigen Moralvorstellungen dem Rest der Bevölkerung aufzuzwingen. Computerspiele werden mit Pornografie gleichgesetzt, nur um eine möglichst große “moralische Entrüstung” zu entfachen. Es werden sogar bewusst Fehlinformationen wie auch wieder in diesem Panorama-Beitrag verwendet, um die Meinung der Zuschauer bewusst in eine Richtung zu manipulieren. Dazu werden Versionen von Spielen gezeigt, die es so in Deutschland gar nicht legal zu kaufen gibt bzw. die nur durch nachträgliches Modden (erweitern des Programms) zu realisieren sind. Doch dagegen kann sich ein Hersteller von Spielen nicht wehren - genausowenig wie ein Autohersteller es verhindern kann, das nachträglich nicht zugelassene Teile an einem Serienfahrzeug angebaut werden, das dessen Verkehrssicherheit einschränkt.
Doch diese manipulierende Berichterstattung hat natürlich Methode. Andere Magazine wie Frontal21 (ZDF), Hart-aber-Fair (WDR) oder der "heilige Gral des Bildungs-Proletariats", die BILD-Zeitung, machen es ja genauso. Fakten werden manipuliert oder bewusst weggelassen, um einer derzeit vorherrschenden Stimmung gegen Computerspiele das Wort zu reden und so die Auflage zu steigern oder wie im Falle best. Politiker mit billigem Populismus Stimmen zu fangen.

Die oberflächlich betrachtet “harmlose” Verschärfung des Jugenschutzgesetzes fügt sich nahtlos ein in die Reihe der Gesetze der letzten Jahre, die alle dazu dienen, das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit zu beschneiden, wie es in Artikel 5 und Artikel 2 unserer Verfassung garantiert wird. 
Es ist besorgniserregend, wie gedankenlos mittlerweile viele Menschen bereit sind, grundlegende Bürgerrechte aufzugeben - und das nur, weil einige phrasen-dreschende Politiker (Beckstein läßt grüßen) frech in jede Kamera lügen und behaupten, im Besitz der allumfassenden Geheimwaffe gegen das Böse in der Welt zu sein: Einfach elementare Grundrechte abzuschaffen und Bürger unter Generalverdacht zu stellen.

Wir haben dazu Ende 2006 auch eine Aktion ins Leben gerufen: www.ichsagenein.de

Wer jetzt nicht aufsteht und sich wehrt, der lebt in wenigen Jahren in einem gläsernen Behörden-Alptraum. Von der Wiege bis zur Bahre überwacht vom “treusorgenden” Staat und seinen willfährigen Dienern. Durch die neuen, umfassenden Gesetze zur Datenspeicherung bekommt der Staat zumindest die nötigen Werkzeuge in die Hand, um die politische und moralische Gesinnung einzelner Bürger über Jahre hinweg zu überwachen. Und der Schritt von der blosen Überwachung hin zu einer gesetzlich sanktionierten "Korrektur" des Denkens und Handelns einzelner Bürger erfordert nur den politischen Willen, das zu tun. Dieser ist derzeit noch nicht erkennbar - aber wer kann garantieren, das das in Zukunft auch so bleibt? Ist die Büchse der Pandora erst einmal geöffnet und die nötigen Werkzeuge vorhanden, kann alles passieren. Wer weiss, vielleicht bekommt man ja im Jahre 2020 das Verdienstkreuz für überragende Leistungen im Bespitzeln und Arschkriechen !

Wo bleibt eigentlich der kollektive Widerstand der “freien Presse” gegen diese besorgniserregende Entwicklung ? Was machen die Verbände und Lobbyistengruppen - bei anderen für sie “kritischen” Themen wie der Gesundheitsreform, schärferen Umweltauflagen, Anti-Rauchergesetzen, etc. funktioniert das direkte Beeinflussen oder Kaufen von Entscheidungen der politischen Entscheidungsträger doch auch prima - wieso nicht bei dem schrittweisen Abbau von Bürgerrechten ? Warscheinlich kümmert sich deshalb niemand darum, weil es nicht darum geht, Profite zu verteidigen…

Und bevor jmd. einfach diese Behauptung als Polemik ab tut - wenn wie geschehen beim letzten Parteitag der CDU die Presselounge großzügig vom Reemtsma-Konzern “gesponsort” wird oder wenn die Tabaklobby großformatige “Informations-Anzeigen” im SPD eigenen Blatt “Vorwärts” schaltet, dann mögen einige gutmeinende Zeitgenossen das als “Landschaftspflege” beurteilen - ich nenne das Bestechung.
Kleiner Tip an die BIU (Dachverband der wichtigsten Spiele-Publisher): Schaltet einfach mehr Anzeigen in den Partei-Blättern oder greift unseren politischen Spitzenkräften öfter mal finanziell unter die Arme - dann klappt es auch damit, diesen neuen Gesetzesentwurf gegen Computerspiele in einer Schublade verschwinden zu lassen.

Um es nochmal klar zu sagen - es gibt durchaus Spiele, die auch unserer Meinung nach "Schund" sind. Aber auch sgn. "Schund" hat eine Existenzberechtigung. Denn sonst fangen wir bald an, wie in den USA moderne Kreuzzüge gegen all das zu führen, was uns nicht in das eigene, moralische Weltbild passt: Pornografie, Evolutionstheorie, religiöse Überzeugungen, Abtreibung, etc.
Das Teile der Massenmedien gedankenlos in das gleiche Horn stossen, ist ein Armutszeugnis für die ganze Zunft des angeblich freien und unabhängigen Journalismus...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 23.02.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ich habe mich ein bisschen rechachiert:
> Die gezeigten Szenen stammen vermudlich von der US- Version oder einer modizierten Version.
> 
> Die US- Version ist hier sehr wohl  intendiert!
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doom#Doom_3:_Resurrection_of_Evil


Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, handelt es sich dabei um das Add-On. Wir reden hier aber von der Vollversion, die eben nicht auf dem Index steht.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Afroman4peace (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

sorry! du hast recht! ich halt einfach meine fresse! Scheiße bin ich betrunken!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 23.02.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 23.02.2007 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... JEIN... steht ja auch da im text: die für dt. geplante version wurde doch nicht veröffentlich, aber die US-originalversion ist "iniziert", weil halt eine ungeprüfte US-version immer "indiziert" ist, auch wenn es nur super mario brothers ist... 


@Afroman4peace: was hast du immer mit "intendiert" ? das wort heißt "indiziert", intendieren bedeutet so was wie planen, beabsichtigen...


----------



## Christian2510 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 23.02.2007 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry! du hast recht! ich halt einfach meine fresse! Scheiße bin ich betrunken!



Komm ma auf dein Leben klar, alta ..


----------



## Weird_Sheep (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 23.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 23.02.2007 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öh, hmm, ich dachte, wenn eine Fassung keine Freigabe hat, dann *kann* sie intendiert indiziert werden, muss aber nicht. Mit einem "Keine Jugendfreigabe" Siegel ist dies nicht mehr so ohne weiteres zu bewerkstelligen.

Zum Beispiel konnte man eine Zeit lang, Quake 4 EV als Volljähriger kaufen, die wurde wie "Ohne Jugendfreigabe" behandelt, lag also auch offen aus.

Irgendwann hat aber der Apparat BPJM reagiert und es indiziert, was problemlos möglich war, da die USK Freigabe verweigert wurde.
Dann kam dann irgendwann die Krüppelversion von Quake 4 ab 16 auf den Markt, denn eine eingedeutschte Uncutversion, wie bei Doom 3 (immerhin war da die Anleitung deutsch, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe), hätte sich also mit der drohenden Indizierung nicht gelohnt und die Indizierung kam dann ja auch.


Ergo: Nicht geprüfte Fassungen sind ab 18, aber nicht automatisch indiziert.
Oder?


----------



## STF (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 23.02.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> schwachsinn... es gibt genug sendungen, die neutral sind bzw. nicht der konservativ-altertümlichen weltanschauen fröhnen. schau dir mal zB ZAPP an, das ist ein medienmagazin der ÖR, die ziehen sogar über andere sendungen aus dem eigenen hause her und kritisieren diese. oder auch zB polylux, oder TTT, die sind eher liberal/"alternativ". auch bei AFAIK monitor kam ein objektiver bericht über "killerspiele". es gibt bei den politmagazinen genau wie bei den zeitungen halt eher rechts-konservativ und eher links ausgerichtete tendenzen in den redaktionen. GANZ neutral ist eh nicht möglich.



Das mag sein. Aber ist es wirklich so wichtig, auf dem Rücken der Quote, extra aus dem Rahmen zu fallen? 
Weshalb muss es solche Formate (Panorama, Frontal 21, Aspekte...) unbedingt auch bei den ÖR geben? Ok, gegen diese Formate hätte ich ja nix, wenn sie denn auch ordentlich recherchieren würden.

Es wirft jedenfalls m.M.n. auch kein gutes Licht auf das ö.r. Fernsehen.
Aber wahrscheinlich muss das heute so sein.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 23.02.2007 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo: Nicht geprüfte Fassungen sind ab 18, aber nicht automatisch indiziert.
> Oder?


 sie sind quasi-indiziert, dürfen zB nicht offen im laden ausliegen. sonst könnte ein händler ja die US-fassung eines spiels, dessen DEUTSCHE fassung indiziert ist, einfach in seinem laden anbieten, weil die ja nicht geprüft wurde, und wenn die dann indiziert wurde bietet er halt die französische version, und dann die UK, und dann die finnische usw - d.h. die behörden müßten im grunde ALLE weltweit erhältlichen versionen testen, um dies zu verhindern [Anm.: von der deutschen auf andere versionen zu schließen und mit indizierung der dt. versionen auch andere versionen zu verbieten ist rechtlich nicht möglich]. da das aber zu viel aufwand wäre und somit nicht machbar ist, wird ein ungeprüftes spiel wie quasi-indiziert behandelt. "quasi", weil man für das spiel im gegensatz zu einem indizierten spiel noch eine freigabe beantragen könnte. 

wie das jetzt GENAU beim addon von d³ war weiß ich nicht, also ob zB eine freigabe beantragt und es indiziert wurde oder ob es einfach nur qausi-indiziert ist - aber es ist für den kunden effektiv das gleiche...

und auch warum Q4 offen auslag weiß ich nicht... vielleicht darf es ja ab beantragung einer freigabe ausliegen, und die nicht-freigabe hat halt 1-.2 wochen gedauert. oder es war zumindest strafrechtlich unbedenklich vom inhalt her und durfte daher bis abgabe der nicht-freigabe ausliegen...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 23.02.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> das gilt erstens für ALLE sender und zeitungen und zweitens darf man AFAIK 2-4 wochen vor einer wahl keine wahlprognosen mehr im TV veröffentlichen


Deswegen verlass ich mich gar nicht auf die Berichterstattung einzelner Medien (in Zukunft noch weniger als eh schon  ) sondern benutz alternative Quellen um mich über ein Thema zu informieren. In den Zeiten des Internets ist es relativ einfach sich ergänzende Informationen zu beschaffen.

Vielleicht liegt ja auch hier die treibende Kraft für den Bundestrojaner? 



			
				Herbboy am 23.02.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem: wie willst du mit prognosen denn manipulieren? es kann ja maximal ein nicht-wähler sagen "oh, meine am ehesten bevorzugte partei hat so wenig %? dann geh ich lieber doch zur wahl", und das wäre IMHO sogar positiv, wenn mehr leute wählen gehen würden...


<Paranoia>
Relativ einfach: die "seriöse" Hochrechnung der ARD ergibt zB dass Partei A um 15h 4.1% hat, also nicht die 5% Hürde packen würde, was auch so gesagt wird. Unterschwelliger Effekt auf die Wähler: "Partei A schafft's eh nicht, auch wenn ich denen jetzt noch meine Stimme geb". Eine "tatsächliche" Hochrechnung wäre jetzt aber auf zB 4.8% gekommen, womit die Partei vielleicht doch noch hätte einziehen können, und etliche Wähler noch motiviert worden wären Partei A ihre Stimme zu geben.

Die Wahl wurde durch unterschwellige Manipulation beeinflusst.
</Paranoia> 



			
				Herbboy am 23.02.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> die tatsächlichen skandale?    das was aufegedeckt wurde ist doch schon mehr als genug...


Und wer sagt dass das alles war? Vor allem da die Kontrollen so gründlich durchgeführt werden? 



			
				Herbboy am 23.02.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> und zudem könnten die ÖR ja nicht verhindern, dass dann private sender darüber berichten... und irgendeiner WIRD berichten, denn wenn einr ne story hat, die andere nicht haben, dann ist das gold wert


Es kann aber nur über Sachen berichtet werden die auch aufgedeckt werden. Und von wem werden die Kontrollen gemacht? 



			
				Herbboy am 23.02.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ebenso schwachsinn...





			
				Boesor am 23.02.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nu sei doch nicht so pauschal


Hey, ich darf auch mal!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.02.2007 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> <Paranoia>
> Relativ einfach: die "seriöse" Hochrechnung der ARD ergibt zB dass Partei A um 15h 4.1% hat, also nicht die 5% Hürde packen würde,
> </Paranoia>


 also, der wochenzahl vor einer wahl bin ich nicht sicher, ABER am tag der wahl ist es definitiv so, dass man KEINE prognosen mehr zeigen darf vor 18h (schließung der wahllokale) - du kennst das ja: PUNKT 18h gibt es erste prognosen. insofern ist dein paranoia-sonderfall hinfällig... 





> Es kann aber nur über Sachen berichtet werden die auch aufgedeckt werden. Und von wem werden die Kontrollen gemacht?


 ja sicher, aber was hat das dann mit kritik an den ÖR zu tun? wenn die behörden das verschweigen hat das nix damit zu tun, ob/dass ein ÖR sender das dann auch verschweigt, denn es kommt es ja erst gar nicht zu einer redaktion und kann ergo nciht aktiv verschwiegen werden, egal ob ÖR oder privat.

wenn die ÖR ein interesse daran hätten, dass gammelfleisch nicht publik wird, dann würden sie ja GAR nicht drüber berichten... das das ein oder andere auch von politikern beeinflusst wird kann man nicht verhindern, auch die chefs der privaten haben freunde in der politik. aber falls ne redaktion eines ARD-magazines auf etwas aufmrksam wird und drüber berichten will, dann kann die ARD das nicht mehr verhindern


----------



## oceano (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Immerhin werden im Panorama-Forum jetzt die ganzen kritischen Beiträge veröffentlicht.

Jetzt wäre nur noch eine Stellungnahme der Redaktion interessant. 
Sei es eine Entschuldigung, oder auch eine Rechtfertigung oder sonstwas. 
Mich würd einfach mal interessieren wie die wirklich ticken. Ist es wirklich vollkommene Unwissenheit bezüglich des Themas, oder handelt man gar besseren Wissens aus Gründen einer Parteiverbundenheit, reinen Populismus und Quotengeilheit?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				oceano am 23.02.2007 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würd einfach mal interessieren wie die wirklich ticken. Ist es wirklich vollkommene Unwissenheit bezüglich des Themas, oder handelt man gar besseren Wissens aus Gründen einer Parteiverbundenheit, reinen Populismus und Quotengeilheit?


nun, ich sag mal so: man agenommen, so eine redaktion ist absolut neutral und weiß selber nicht viel über das thema (typischerweise sind redakteure dort über 30, also eher eine generation, die nicht viel spielt, und zu 50% weiblich, die eh seltener spielen, und gehören eher zur "intellektuellen" elite, haben meist germanistik, politik und/oder journalistik studiert und selbst falls unter 30 ist sicher wenig mit gamen am hut  )

wenn das so ist, dann muss man sich auf aussagen  von außenstehenden, verlassen, da man ja bei nem wöchentlichen magazin sich nicht 6 monate lang sich selber in die "gamer szene" begeben kann. und dann scheint halt ein mit angeblich wissenschafttlich korrekten methoden arbeitender verband, der auf gefahren hinweist, als glaubwürdiger als wenn jetzt vertreter der spieleindustrie, die mit diesen spielen ja geld verdient, oder gar jugendliche gamer aussagen treffen, die eine gefahr abstreiten. 

im grunde glaubt man bei JEDEM thema immer eher denen, die auf gefahren hinweisen, als denen, die die gefahr bestreiten und sogar geld damit machen, zB bei einem bericht über alkholmißbrauch wird man nur selten vertreter der alkohol-industire oder gar alkoholiker zu wort kommen lassen, außer die bestätigen durch die aussagen das klischee, zB besoffene jugendliche auf ner party interviewen, ob die alcopops gefährlich finden... 

man verläßt sich dann halt auch auf seine quellen, zB wenn einer nen film zeigt, wie dt. jugendlcihe die US version von GTA spielen und dann behaupet, das sei in D erhältlich, dann "muss" der redakteru das auch so glauben, und ALLES selber nachspielen usw. wird halt nicht gemacht (die arbeiten ja nicht nur an diesem einen thema...)


d.h. selbst bei einer neutralen redaktion könnte nur objektiv berichtet werden, wenn die redeakteure 50:50 verteilt absolut vertrauenswürdige kontakte aus beiden "lagern" zur verfügung haben, die dann auch noch auf die argumente und behauptungen der gegenseite reagieren können. aber solche szenarien gibt es halt so gut wie nie...


----------



## oceano (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ok, hat sich erledigt....

Wenn das was in diesem Post steht



> Fassen wir zusammen:
> 
> Der „Beitrag“ stammt von einem laut Wikipedia durch Fälschungen, Skandale und bekannte „Filme-Macher“ .
> 
> ...



der Wahrheit entspricht, dann wäre der Panorama-Beitrag sogar in höchstem Masse kriminell gewesen!


----------



## STF (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die Diskussionsrunde zum Thema: 
"Computerspiele in Lehre und Forschung - wir lernen Welten erschaffen" 
auf GIGA, im Rahmen der Sendung GIGA eSports Talk, am 20.02.07 fand ich sehr interessant.
http://www.giga.de/tv/esports/00136714_talk_vom_200207/

Unter anderem war auch Tom Putzki anwesend. 
Den Vorschlag Günther Beckstein mal in so eine Runde einzuladen fand ich sehr verlockend.

Es ist wirklich mal an der Zeit so eine Aktion zu starten, bei der alles sachlich diskutiert wird. Vor allem sollten auch Leute in der Runde sein, die wirklich Ahnung von der Thematik haben. Aber davor drücken sich die Politiker wohl gerne u. tun solche Runden gerne als "Schmarrn" oder Blödsinn ab.

Naja ziemlich traurig, dass unsere "Volksvertreter" sich nicht auch mal sowas stellen.


----------



## Sumpfling (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Christian2510 am 23.02.2007 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir immer wieder auffällt ist, wie dumm eigentlich Günther Beckstein ist ..
> Damit meine ich nicht mal die Politik, welche er macht, sondern sein Auftreten und Wirken in den meisten Interviews.
> Der Mann hat Abitur, Rechtswissenschaften studiert, war eigenständiger Rechtsanwalt, promovierte zum Dr. jur. und hat anschließend noch eine achtbare politsche Karriere hinlegt - wie schafft das ein Mann, der in Interviews so komplett unbeholfen wirkt?



Ja das stimmt hab ihn auch mal in einer Talkrunde am Tisch sitzen sehen. Blickt  ziehmlich belämmert drein, hockt da wie ein Häufchen Elend und wirkt wie ein quengelndes Kind das Probleme hat zwischen dem Sprechen noch richtig zu atmen. Irgendwie ist das Ganze schon fast so, dass man bei seinem Anblick Mitleid empfindet.


----------



## Eniman (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Mmh... Die "Reportage" ist bereits auf YouTube zu finden...
Allerdings soll die Arbeit gestern nicht umsonst gewesen sein und ich lad das File trotzdem hoch.  
Ein Editieren des Beitrags wird folgen. 

Edit:
Das Video ist jetzt online:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-dbJRB51bc


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die Panorama Redaktion hat jetzt Stellung dazu genommen:

_Sehr geehrte Zuschauer/in,

da wir zu unserem Beitrag „Killerspiele im Internet“ eine Vielzahl von e-mails bekommen haben, können wir leider nicht jede einzelne Anfrage persönlich beantworten. Wir möchten versuchen, die wichtigsten Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritikpunkte in dieser Antwort-Mail zu berücksichtigen.

1. In unserem Beitrag geht es nicht darum, generell Computerspiele zu verunglimpfen oder ein generelles Verbot zu fordern. Es geht um die politische Verbotsdebatte sog. Killerspiele, die die „Jagd und das Töten von Menschen oder menschähnlichen Avantaren in besonders brutaler Form“ zum Inhalt haben.

2. In unserem Beitrag wurde auch über „Call of Duty“ berichtet. Wir haben im Text sehr deutlich gemacht, dass es sich dabei um die „Internet-Version“ handelt, in der sog. Clans gegeneinander antreten können. Auch die von uns befragten Spieler haben dabei geschildert, dass in dieser Online-Variante Rollen wie „Nazis, Amerikaner oder Russen“ gespielt werden können. In einem der von uns gezeigten Internet-Mitschnitte haben Amerikaner gegen Deutsche gekämpft. Dort kann auch die Version "Death Match" gespielt werden, „möglichst viele Menschen zu töten“.

3. Wir haben im Bezug auf Call of Duty deutlich gesagt, dass man Zusatzmodifikationen wie Hakenkreuze oder SS-Runen über das Internet downloaden kann. Und zwar illegal! Das heißt, derartige Symbole sind in der deutschen Originalfassung des Herstellers nicht enthalten. In der amerikanischen oder britischen Variante hingegen sehr wohl.

4. Call of Duty wird vor dem Hintergrund des Zweiten Weltkriegs gespielt. Niemand hat platt behauptet, dass User durch dieses Spiel zu Rechtsextremen würden. In unserem Beitrag sind zu Call of Duty zwei Positionen zu Wort gekommen. Der „Spieler“ macht deutlich, dass der politische Hintergrund für ihn keinerlei Bedeutung hat, und der Interviewpartner der Internetsicherheitsfirma hat seine Meinung zu Ausdruck gebracht, dass durch dieses Spiel der Zweite Weltkrieg verharmlost würde. Wir halten eine Diskussion darüber für absolut zulässig und angemessen, zumal beide Positionen gehört wurden.

5. Im Bezug auf GTA - San Andreas haben wir im Text deutlich daraufhingewiesen, dass die gezeigt Spielvariante nur illegal über das Internet mit Sex-Szenen erweitert werden kann. Zitat: „Was man nicht an der Ladentheke kaufen kann, kann man sich problemlos aus dem Internet herunterladen“. Auch die Zusatzpatches für gewaltsame sexuelle Handlungen sind problemlos herunterzuladen, auch wenn wir diese nicht im Detail gezeigt haben. Deutlich wird dadurch auch, dass die offizielle Handelsvariante diese Szenen nicht enthält.

6. Außerdem möchten wir darauf hinweisen, dass in unserem Beitrag nicht über die Wirkung sog. Killerspiele diskutiert wurde. Wir haben nicht behauptet, dass Spieler, sog. „Ego-Shooter“, automatisch zu „Amokläufern“ würden oder auch im realen Leben zu den Waffen greifen.

Wir hoffen, damit auf die wichtigsten Fragen / Kritikpunkte eingegangen zu sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Die Redaktion _


Quelle


----------



## Antlions (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Eniman am 23.02.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Mmh... Die "Reportage" ist bereits auf YouTube zu finden...
> Allerdings soll die Arbeit gestern nicht umsonst gewesen sein und ich lad das File trotzdem hoch.
> Ein Editieren des Beitrags wird folgen.
> 
> ...



Oh man die sind nur zum kotzen seit wann ging es jemals in GTA: SA darum soviele Frauen zu vergewaltigen wie möglich oder sonst was?, des mit der *Freundin* schlafen war eh rausgeschnitten und nur per Patch erweiterbar und es ging überhaupt nicht ums vergewaltigen man hat sich doch ihr Herz erobert bis zu 100% man oh man wenn ich schon sowas hör.    Oder erst eine Person qualen und dann umbringen mit der Motorsäge bringt mehr Punkte etc. was für ein Quatsch! Spiele wo man Pixeldarstellerinen vergewaltigen muss sind mir nicht BEKANNT.

So ende ihr ARD fuzies.


----------



## oceano (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ok, wie scheinheilig kann eine Stellungnahme sein?   

Somit wäre ja der ganze Beitrag unnötig gewesen. Das ist so, als ob man einen Bericht über Kinderpornographie im Netz zeigt, und die Message rüberbringt, das sollte verboten werden. Ja hallo. Es IST verboten!!! Zum Glück! Genauso wie unnötig brutale, geschmacklose und mit  verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen ausgestattete Computerspiele bei uns verboten sind. Begrüsse ich auch. Also was will man denn noch mehr verbieten?


----------



## Phade (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Antlions am 23.02.2007 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 23.02.2007 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau das ist es, was mich immer stört. Mir sind all diese Spiel"inhalte" auch nicht bekannt. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon zig Ego-Shooter gespielt, von Duke Nuken über Half-Life bis Quake 4 und mir ist nie etwas derart Krankes untergekommen. 
Spielszenen wie die aus GTA sind einfach unrealistisch und gestellt. Kein normaler Mensch spielt das Spiel auf diese Weise, denn das Game Over würde bald folgen. Ebenso der Typ (Dümmere konnte man wohl nicht finden), der seinem Pixel-Gegner nochmal ganz pseudo-cool ein Magazin in den Kof schoss. Wer macht denn sowas? Da ginge viel zu viel Zeit verloren, wenn man sich mit sowas aufhalten würde.
Nur weil gewisse Dinge theoretisch möglich sind, sollte man nicht den Eindruck suggerieren, als seien diese Verhaltensweisen Teil des Spielprinzips. Eine derartige Darstellung verzerrt die Realität.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Zuschauer/in,
> 
> da wir zu unserem Beitrag „Killerspiele im Internet“ eine Vielzahl von e-mails bekommen haben, können wir leider nicht jede einzelne Anfrage persönlich beantworten. Wir möchten versuchen, die wichtigsten Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritikpunkte in dieser Antwort-Mail zu berücksichtigen.


Ich wette die haben *keine einzige* Email persönlich beantwortet und lassen nur wieder Rundmails der Marke "statistischer Ausreisser" vom Stapel. 



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. In unserem Beitrag geht es nicht darum, generell Computerspiele zu verunglimpfen oder ein generelles Verbot zu fordern. Es geht um die politische Verbotsdebatte sog. Killerspiele, die die „Jagd und das Töten von Menschen oder menschähnlichen Avantaren in besonders brutaler Form“ zum Inhalt haben.


Ach, warum werden dann *nur* die Leute gezeigt die für das Verbot sind? Komisch, also ich dachte immer zu einer "Diskussion" gehören mindestens 2 unterschiedliche Standpunkte.

Aber nein, die ÖR wissen es natürlich besser und lassen den nichtregierungskonformen unbequemen Standpunkt einfach unter den Tisch fallen.  Mein Lateinlehrer würde Amoklaufen bei so einer Diskussionskultur. 



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. In unserem Beitrag wurde auch über „Call of Duty“ berichtet. Wir haben im Text sehr deutlich gemacht, dass es sich dabei um die „Internet-Version“ handelt, in der sog. Clans gegeneinander antreten können. Auch die von uns befragten Spieler haben dabei geschildert, dass in dieser Online-Variante Rollen wie „Nazis, Amerikaner oder Russen“ gespielt werden können. In einem der von uns gezeigten Internet-Mitschnitte haben Amerikaner gegen Deutsche gekämpft. Dort kann auch die Version "Death Match" gespielt werden, „möglichst viele Menschen zu töten“.


"Internet-Version"? Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen? 

Wenn es nur darum geht "möglichst viele Menschen zu töten", dann sollten wir Völkerball auch besser verbieten nicht? Da geht es schließlich auch nur darum "die gegnerische Mannschaft auszulöschen". 

Und mal ne Frage an die Redakteure bei der ARD: ihr wisst schon, dass man für nen Wettkampf verschiedene Teams braucht? 



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Wir haben im Bezug auf Call of Duty deutlich gesagt, dass man Zusatzmodifikationen wie Hakenkreuze oder SS-Runen über das Internet downloaden kann. Und zwar illegal! Das heißt, derartige Symbole sind in der deutschen Originalfassung des Herstellers nicht enthalten. In der amerikanischen oder britischen Variante hingegen sehr wohl.


Warum macht ihr's dann? Warum wird nicht mal ne Szene von "Barbie auf dem Reiterhof" gezeigt, wo sich einer ein dickes Hakenkreuz auf nen Gaul geskinnt hat?  Ergo: Barbie verbieten.

Das ist ne Logik zum davonlaufen, und das Erwähnen dient nur der Meinungsmache.



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Call of Duty wird vor dem Hintergrund des Zweiten Weltkriegs gespielt. Niemand hat platt behauptet, dass User durch dieses Spiel zu Rechtsextremen würden. In unserem Beitrag sind zu Call of Duty zwei Positionen zu Wort gekommen. Der „Spieler“ macht deutlich, dass der politische Hintergrund für ihn keinerlei Bedeutung hat, und der Interviewpartner der Internetsicherheitsfirma hat seine Meinung zu Ausdruck gebracht, dass durch dieses Spiel der Zweite Weltkrieg verharmlost würde. Wir halten eine Diskussion darüber für absolut zulässig und angemessen, zumal beide Positionen gehört wurden.


Ich wiederhole meine Frage gern: in wie fern ist ein Angestellter einer Internetsicherheitsfirma (und einer Krüppligen noch dazu  ) befähigt Aussagen zu psychologischen/verfassungsrechtlichen Konsequenzen dieser Spiele zu machen?

Und nochmal: zu einer Diskussion gehört die Anhörung *beider* Standpunkte. Also nochmal: ARD, setzen sechs!



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Im Bezug auf GTA - San Andreas haben wir im Text deutlich daraufhingewiesen, dass die gezeigt Spielvariante nur illegal über das Internet mit Sex-Szenen erweitert werden kann. Zitat: „Was man nicht an der Ladentheke kaufen kann, kann man sich problemlos aus dem Internet herunterladen“. Auch die Zusatzpatches für gewaltsame sexuelle Handlungen sind problemlos herunterzuladen, auch wenn wir diese nicht im Detail gezeigt haben. Deutlich wird dadurch auch, dass die offizielle Handelsvariante diese Szenen nicht enthält.


Was immer noch nix an der Tatsache ändert dass man in GTA keine Frauen vergewaltigen kann.  

Und selbst wenn es Sexszenen im Spiel gibt, das Spiel ist ab 16. Ab 16 kann man sich bei Quelle, Bertelsmann, und Co Softpornos im Duzend schicken lassen. 



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Außerdem möchten wir darauf hinweisen, dass in unserem Beitrag nicht über die Wirkung sog. Killerspiele diskutiert wurde. Wir haben nicht behauptet, dass Spieler, sog. „Ego-Shooter“, automatisch zu „Amokläufern“ würden oder auch im realen Leben zu den Waffen greifen.


Der Ton macht die Musik. 



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hoffen, damit auf die wichtigsten Fragen / Kritikpunkte eingegangen zu sein.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Die Redaktion


Ich hoffe die Redakteure die diesen Bockmist verbrochen haben verlieren ihren Job und landen in der Gosse. Solche billigen Schmierfinken und hetzerische politikhörige Schreiberlinge braucht echt keiner!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 23.02.2007 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


Sorry, aber NEIN! 

Wenn ein Journalist in dieser Sache sein Gehirn ausschaltet und es einfach nur verpatzt eigene Nachforschungen anzustellen ist er fehl in dem Beruf.

Man kann und darf sich nicht einfach immer alles von anderen "Experten" vorkauen lassen, gerade als Journalist eines Mediums (ÖRF) das sich der neutralen, objektiven, und seriösen Berichterstattung verschrieben hat.

Es gehört einfach dazu, mehrere Stimmen einzuholen, und nicht nur willfährig immer wieder die gleichen abgedroschenen Phrasen und Hackfressen über den Äther zu jagen. 

Ich bleib bei meinem Standpunkt, dass diese Lügnerei und gezielte Fehlinformation purer Vorsatz ist. Falls nicht, sollten uns diese "Journalisten" alle einen großen Gefallen tun und von der nächsten Brücke springen.


----------



## outoforder (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Panorama Redaktion hat jetzt Stellung dazu genommen:
> 
> _Sehr geehrte Zuschauer/in,
> 
> ...



LOOOL – das ist alles lächerlich, z.B. folgendes

1.	In unserem Beitrag geht es nicht darum, generell Computerspiele zu verunglimpfen oder ein generelles Verbot zu fordern. Es geht um die politische Verbotsdebatte sog. Killerspiele, die die „Jagd und das Töten von Menschen oder menschähnlichen Avantaren in besonders brutaler Form“ zum Inhalt haben.


5. Im Bezug auf GTA - San Andreas haben wir im Text deutlich daraufhingewiesen, dass die gezeigt Spielvariante nur illegal über das Internet mit Sex-Szenen erweitert werden kann. Zitat: „Was man nicht an der Ladentheke kaufen kann, kann man sich problemlos aus dem Internet herunterladen“. Auch die Zusatzpatches für gewaltsame sexuelle Handlungen sind problemlos herunterzuladen, auch wenn wir diese nicht im Detail gezeigt haben. Deutlich wird dadurch auch, dass die offizielle Handelsvariante diese Szenen nicht enthält.

*„Es geht um die politische Verbotsdebatte sog. Killerspiele, die die „Jagd und das Töten von Menschen oder menschähnlichen Avantaren in besonders brutaler Form“ zum Inhalt haben.“*

*„Was man nicht an der Ladentheke kaufen kann, kann man sich problemlos aus dem Internet herunterladen“.*



_Wenn erst eine illegale Mod benötigt wird um aus einem Shooter ein besonders brutales Killerspiel zu machen, dann ist der Aufschrei dieses Medienbeitrags für den Arsch! Der Beitrag jubelt einem unter, dass jedes Spiel gefährlich ist und somit verboten werden müsste weil man sich illegale Mods dafür besorgen kann.

Da von abgesehen heißt es Im Beitrag wörtlich: „Und was es nicht an der Ladentheke zu kaufen gibt holen sich selbst Kinder problemlos aus dem Internet.“ 

Da ist nicht von „besorgen können“, nicht mehr von der Möglichkeit  die Rede, sondern es wird unterstellt das sich sämtliche  Kinder illegale pornografische Mods aus dem Internet ziehen!_


----------



## Omti (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Panorama Redaktion hat jetzt Stellung dazu genommen:
> 
> _Sehr geehrte Zuschauer/in,
> 
> ...



Toll...
Dem zufolge häten sie sich ihre Sendung auch sparen können, weil alles was darin vorkommt gar nicht in deutschland verfügbar ist...
Vielleicht sollten sie nächstes mal eine Debatte zum Verbot des Internets anstreben...
Außerdem... wisst ihr woher die Redakteure immer diese kranken mods hergezaubert kriegen?

MfG Omti


----------



## Sumpfling (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> 6. Außerdem möchten wir darauf hinweisen, dass in unserem Beitrag nicht über die Wirkung sog. Killerspiele diskutiert wurde. Wir haben nicht behauptet, dass Spieler, sog. „Ego-Shooter“, automatisch zu „Amokläufern“ würden oder auch im realen Leben zu den Waffen greifen.


Hmmm tja da fragt man sich wirklich, warum so eine derbe Hetzpropaganda sein muss. Wenn man den Spielen schon nicht nachweisen kann das sie eine schädliche Wirkung auf den Benutzer haben, dann muss man sie halt mal so just4fun verbieten wollen, weil ihre Inhalte zumindest politisch nicht korrekt oder ethisch bedenklich sein könnten oder wie?


----------



## Shadow0815-2 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Kann jemand nicht die Sendung von Panorama bei eMule reinstellen? - So können auch welche, die das noch nicht gesehen haben runterladen?


----------



## FossilZ (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow0815-2 am 24.02.2007 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand nicht die Sendung von Panorama bei eMule reinstellen? - So können auch welche, die das noch nicht gesehen haben runterladen?


also bisher wurden doch schon mehr als genug links mit dem video hier reingestellt, rechen die nicht? klick


----------



## STF (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				FossilZ am 24.02.2007 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow0815-2 am 24.02.2007 01:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen warum man sich nicht mal den Thread durchliesst. Ok, es sind viele Seiten, aber wenigstens kann man ab dem letzten Beitrag ein paar Seiten zurück klicken. Das sollte ja nun nicht so schwer sein.  Warum denn grad bei Emule hochladen? 

Naja egal, kann ja mal vorkommen.   

Aber ich poste hier auch nochmal die 2 weiteren Links...

Einmal auf Google Video, sogar in groß:
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-2038859812681514855&q=ARD+-+Panorama%3A+Killerspiele+im+Internet

Und auch noch auf der Panaroama-Seite selbst:
http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2007/t_cid-3710940_mid-3718402_.html


Zur "Reaktion" von Panorama:

Warum wird das nicht dort auf deren Startseite veröffenlicht? 
Und nur als Hinweis im Forum? 

Auch wenn sie noch so sinnlos ist und nicht wirklich auf die Kritik eingeht.

Es wird immer peinlicher & auch unverschämter.
Wenn man einen Fehler gemacht hat kann & sollte man ihn auch einsehen! Aber nein, wozu denn...  

Ich z.B. habe einen Fehler gemacht, im Bezug auf die interviewten Spieler.



			
				STF am 22.02.2007 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe...
> Die zwei Talkshow-Hopper kamen mir auch sehr gecastet vor.



Hiermit ziehe ich meinen Post zurück, weil es von der Panorama-Propaganda genauso falsch dargestellt wurde, wie ihr gesamter Bericht.
Ich entschuldige mich für meinen vorschnellen & diskriminierenden Kommentar.



> Zitat von interviewter Spieler (Daywalker)
> "So mal ein Auszug aus dem Interview was nicht gesendet wurde:
> 
> Frage: Warum COD2? Fussball z.B. ist doch auch ein Mannschaftssport und weniger gefährlich oder Brutal.
> ...



http://daserste.ndr.de/de-forum/thread.jspa?threadID=62&start=15&tstart=0

Ich hoffe jedenfalls das ich damit nicht auch wieder falsch liege.


----------



## Killua86 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die ham also schon zwei Threads voll mit Antworten und die wurden über 35000 mal gelesen. -> an einem Tag   

http://daserste.ndr.de/de-forum/forum.jspa?forumID=1




"When I was a kid I used to pray every night for a new bicycle. Then I realised that the Lord doesn't work that way so I stole one and asked Him to forgive me. "


----------



## Sumpfling (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Also,
> 
> um mal einigen die Luft raus zu nehmen. Da keiner von euch bis auf die Interviewten das Interview genau kennt sollte ihr euch ein wenig zurück halten mit diversen Äusserungen. Wie bekannt ist hat das Interview ca. 5 Stunden gedauert und leider wurden nur 2 Aussagen davon gesendet.



So wie ich das sehe sollte man als Zocker von Spielen mit möglicherweise kritischem Hintergrund haben(für Medien u. Politik), kein Interview mehr geben bzw. nur unter der Bedingung das man dem Material welches gesendet werden soll erst noch zustimmen muss (sprich die Endfassung der Absegnung des Interviewten bedarf). Denn sowohl die Aussagen im Interview als auch die Spielszenen kamen der Maßen daneben rüber das man sich echt nur an den Kopf fassen konnte. 

Wenn ich einer der Interviewten Zocker wäre, würde ich in Erwägung ziehen gegen Panorama rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten (vorallem wegen der Montage mit der Leichenschändung). Weil ich dort zum einen quasi als gewaltgeiler und möglicherwiese nationalsozialistischer Vollassi dargestellt wurde und zum andern dieser Zusammenschnitt nur dazu dient die komplette Spielergemeinde zu verunglimpfen.  Ist doch wohl kein Wunder das die meisten das Interview für einen Fake gehalten haben wenn man da sieht , dass "dieser Zocker" in jede Leiche an der er vorbei kommt fast ein komplettes Magazin pumpt (und das angeblich in einem Multiplayermatch).


----------



## RickSkywalker (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die Szene, in der der CoD2-Spieler auf die Leichen eingeschossen hat, war übrigens aus dem Singleplayermodus. Das hat man daran erkannt, dass hinten alle möglichen Leute herumgeschrien haben, und dass er 4 Granaten und 3 Rauchgranaten hatte. Soviele kann man nur im SP mit sich führen. Die Mission war glaube ich der D-Day, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.


----------



## oceano (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das mit dem Interview zurecht schnipseln ist schon seit Ewigkeiten gängige Praxis. 

Und es ist auch nicht so, dass die Reporter einfach Fragen stellen. Nein, sie wissen vorher schon ganz genau welche Antwort sie haben möchten und fragen so lange rum und haken nach bis der Interviewte endlich diese eine gewünschte Antwort gegeben hat.


Machen kann man dagegen eigentlich gar nichts. Immerhin hat man ja gesgat, was man gesagt hat. Dass der Zusammenschnitt aus böswilligen und nicht aus zB sendetechnischen (festgesetzte Länge jeden Beitrags) Gründen geschah, muss man erstma beweisen......


----------



## Sumpfling (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				oceano am 24.02.2007 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Machen kann man dagegen eigentlich gar nichts. Immerhin hat man ja gesgat, was man gesagt hat. Dass der Zusammenschnitt aus böswilligen und nicht aus zB sendetechnischen (festgesetzte Länge jeden Beitrags) Gründen geschah, muss man erstma beweisen......



Sicher was man gesagt hat, hat man gesagt aber es gibt z.B. auch Promis die eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Austrahlen/Abdrucken ihres Interviews erwirken wenn ihnen erst im Nachhinein klar geworden ist was der Reporter ihnen da aus der Nase gezogen hat. Aber jetzt ist das Kind eh schon in den Brunnen gefallen da das Interview ja bereits schon veröffentlicht wurde.

Aber anders dürfte es doch wohl mit der Falschdarstellung von Dingen die man getan haben soll sein. Sollte das wirklich ok sein wenn die einen zockend und grinsend vor dem Bildschirm zeigen und danach einen selbstgestalteten Bildschirminhalt einblenden und dann wieder den Spieler so das jeder Zuschauer quasi denken muss das der Zocker der Virtuelle-Leichenschänder ist (und dabei einen Heidenspass hat). Das dann bei dem unbedarften TV-Zuschauer der Eindruck entsteht das CoD-Zocker ein leicht gestörtes Völkchen ist doch wohl klar.

Solche Montagen sind vielleicht für Comedyzwecke ok aber doch nicht bei Reportagen.


----------



## Shadow0815-2 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				FossilZ am 24.02.2007 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow0815-2 am 24.02.2007 01:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooops, garnicht an die Video-Portale gedacht...
Danke für den Link!


----------



## oceano (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Sumpfling am 24.02.2007 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 24.02.2007 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaub bei Promis ist das auch nochmal was anderes. Bevor die umfangreichere Interviews geben setzen sich erstmal die Manager hin und arbeiten einen Vertrag aus, welche Fragen gestellt werden dürfen, welche nicht, und dass man das zusammengeschnittene Endprodukt erstmal absegnen möchte, bevor es gesendet wird. Und weil das dann alles vertraglich geregelt ist, hat man natürlich auch eine klare rechtliche Handhabe, wenn der Journalist sich nicht an die Abmachungen hält. 
Der Normalbürger dagegen ist selbstverständlich unbedarfter in solchen Sachen, und fällt dem schmutzigen Boulevard-Journalismus schneller zum Opfer. Hinzu kommt, dass sich die andere Seite ja schnell wieder auf ihre Pressefreiheit berufen kann, und schon wird alles so kompliziert, dass einem schnell die Lust an einer Verleumdungsklage verliert. 

Und wie gesagt, solche "bearbeiteten" Interviews sind halt schon ziemlich alt und alltäglich. In dem Film "Running Man" ist das auch ein Thema, wo man sich als Zuschauer schnell fragt, was man überhaupt im Fernsehen noch glauben darf. Auch eine Simpsons-Folge (Titel fällt mir gerad nicht ein) hat das Thema schonmal parodiert....


----------



## Sumpfling (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				oceano am 24.02.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie gesagt, solche "bearbeiteten" Interviews sind halt schon ziemlich alt und alltäglich. In dem Film "Running Man" ist das auch ein Thema, wo man sich als Zuschauer schnell fragt, was man überhaupt im Fernsehen noch glauben darf. Auch eine Simpsons-Folge (Titel fällt mir gerad nicht ein) hat das Thema schonmal parodiert....



Klar ist das mit der Montage im TV schon ein alter Hut, was aber nicht heißt das man als Geschädigter das schweigend hinnehmen muss. Einer der beiden Interviewten hat ja auch auf der Clan-Webseite geschrieben, dass er schon einen Anwalt eingeschaltet haben der die Geschichte auf eine auf eventuell einzuleitende Rechtlicheschritte prüft.


----------

